# Gonna miss KMF shooting bullets at the moon Driveler#135



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2014)

KMF=KeebsMudFest.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KMF=KeebsMudFest.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2014)

Post number 4      Nope I ain't got nuttin


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 27, 2014)

I still don't who Julie is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I still don't who Julie is.



You need to meet her. She is AWESOME!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2014)

@ Quack 





Keebs: 
My neighbor gave me some of her bread & butter pickles she made from a microwave recipe. They turned out pretty good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I still don't who Julie is.



You think thats bad, i got a bunch of friend requests on FB and have no idea what their screen names are here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need to meet her. She is AWESOME!


He HAS! at Hamburg..............


Crickett said:


> @ Quack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love'em!


rhbama3 said:


> You think thats bad, i got a bunch of friend requests on FB and have no idea what their screen names are here.


I hate when that happens!  I always include a pm that sez, "Hey it's me, Keebs"!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Evening Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Keebs.


 Evenin Charlie!

cleaned da pool, hayed & fed horses, cooked baked lemon pepper chicken, stir-fried okra & fried eggplant.......... I done............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2014)

local news on the tube is reporting school systems have students reporting today.     This is still July.  Whatever happened to going back after labor day?

Good Moanday mourning to all the drivelers

Have a cup and open your eyes


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> local news on the tube is reporting school systems have students reporting today.     This is still July.  Whatever happened to going back after labor day?
> 
> Good Moanday mourning to all the drivelers
> 
> Have a cup and open your eyes



Mornin Y'all! 

Gobblein.....my kids go back this Friday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning friends, its a brand new week!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning folks



rhbama3 said:


> You think thats bad, i got a bunch of friend requests on FB and have no idea what their screen names are here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you drivelers.

I am only 3 hours behind schedule this morning as my normal "checking in" consists of around 5 AM or before.  However, I was so surprised by the "my son" thread that I logged back off and decided to take out the trash, eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, wash some clothes, and then bang my head against the wall just to wake up this morning.  It didn't work....... BUT Gobblin's coffee is now hitting the spot for sure.  


Hope that Jeff C arrived safely in Texas yesterday afternoon and that he gets his work done and will be back on Wednesday as scheduled.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> local news on the tube is reporting school systems have students reporting today.     This is still July.  Whatever happened to going back after labor day?


 crazy ain't it?

Mernin Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Got out in the yard Saturday digging around an old black gum stump.  Popped a few roots with a chain.  Hooked the chain to the stump thinking I could snatch it up.. NOPE broke the chain...  Looks like more diggin, chopping and pulling..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone see hdm at the blast?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2014)

what's a blast?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what's a blast?



ummm..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Mud, you get your new toys installed?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you get your new toys installed?



No, block still at machine shop, i did finish installing my new fuel pump. Way overkill, it pumped the 3 gallon tank into a bucket in like 25 seconds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sho is quiet in here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is quiet in here.


w.o.r.k.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally.......Page two,to,too,2, deuce.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> w.o.r.k.



Whatzat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No, block still at machine shop, i did finish installing my new fuel pump. Way overkill, it pumped the 3 gallon tank into a bucket in like 25 seconds.


Shouldn't have a problem getting enough fuel to the engine.  thats for sure.

Had a buddy of mine get pinned under an expedition this weekend taking the Transmission out.  Rolled off the ramps.  He got very lucky!!  He was non-responsive at first.  They were going to airlift him.  He only had bruises mnor cuts and a couple of burns.  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Finally.......Page two,to,too,2, deuce.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shouldn't have a problem getting enough fuel to the engine.  thats for sure.
> 
> Had a buddy of mine get pinned under an expedition this weekend taking the Transmission out.  Rolled off the ramps.  He got very lucky!!  He was non-responsive at first.  They were going to airlift him.  He only had bruises mnor cuts and a couple of burns.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatzat


 a pain in the rear when you have folks that live in section 8 housing but want their kids to play............ don't get me wrong, I think all kids should get to play, but I am sick & tired of the hand-outs.  Fine, you want your child to play?  Go help pick up the trash at the ball field, clean the concession stand, ANYTHING to EARN your child that spot............... 
ok, rant over.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shouldn't have a problem getting enough fuel to the engine.  thats for sure.
> 
> Had a buddy of mine get pinned under an expedition this weekend taking the Transmission out.  Rolled off the ramps.  He got very lucky!!  He was non-responsive at first.  They were going to airlift him.  He only had bruises mnor cuts and a couple of burns.


 that's scarry!
I heard about a fatality in Crisp County this morning on the news........... I froze, thought of you on the way to work............. but then they said it was at 1:30 something, so I knew it shouldn't be you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> a pain in the rear when you have folks that live in section 8 housing but want their kids to play............ don't get me wrong, I think all kids should get to play, but I am sick & tired of the hand-outs.  Fine, you want your child to play?  Go help pick up the trash at the ball field, clean the concession stand, ANYTHING to EARN your child that spot...............
> ok, rant over.......



Preach it Sista. I know what you mean. 



I'm still waiting on my free phone.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Preach it Sista. I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> _*I'm still waiting on my free phone.*_


They have those tents set up alllll ova down here giving them away, you just gotta get moved down here to get it!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is quiet in here.



I had house work to do.....laundry, mop floors, straighten up messes. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had a buddy of mine get pinned under an expedition this weekend taking the Transmission out.  Rolled off the ramps.  He got very lucky!!  He was non-responsive at first.  They were going to airlift him.  He only had bruises mnor cuts and a couple of burns.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2014)

moanin....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin....



Hey Wobert woo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shouldn't have a problem getting enough fuel to the engine.  thats for sure.
> 
> Had a buddy of mine get pinned under an expedition this weekend taking the Transmission out.  Rolled off the ramps.  He got very lucky!!  He was non-responsive at first.  They were going to airlift him.  He only had bruises mnor cuts and a couple of burns.


Dang



Keebs said:


> a pain in the rear when you have folks that live in section 8 housing but want their kids to play............ don't get me wrong, I think all kids should get to play, but I am sick & tired of the hand-outs.  Fine, you want your child to play?  Go help pick up the trash at the ball field, clean the concession stand, ANYTHING to EARN your child that spot...............
> ok, rant over.......


preach it



rhbama3 said:


> moanin....


Morning Crickett, Bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Wobert woo!



Hello, dear! 
That goes for you too, Keebs!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> a pain in the rear when you have folks that live in section 8 housing but want their kids to play............ don't get me wrong, I think all kids should get to play, but I am sick & tired of the hand-outs.  Fine, you want your child to play?  Go help pick up the trash at the ball field, clean the concession stand, ANYTHING to EARN your child that spot...............
> ok, rant over.......



Exactly!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's scarry!
> I heard about a fatality in Crisp County this morning on the news........... I froze, thought of you on the way to work............. but then they said it was at 1:30 something, so I knew it shouldn't be you!



Not trying to be funny but, I wouldnt have stopped in a traffic lane because of a flat tire either.  Its terrible for sure especially seeing how it could have been avoided.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello, dear!
> That goes for you too, Keebs!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not trying to be funny but, I wouldnt have stopped in a traffic lane because of a flat tire either.  Its terrible for sure especially seeing how it could have been avoided.


I don't think he planned on stopping there, they said his tire blew out & he ended up in a traffic lane...........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not trying to be funny but, I wouldnt have stopped in a traffic lane because of a flat tire either.  Its terrible for sure especially seeing how it could have been avoided.





Keebs said:


> I don't think he planned on stopping there, they said his tire blew out & he ended up in a traffic lane...........



Dang! That's terrible! 


When we were on our way to Ellijay Saturday we were passing close by Amicalola Falls & we were on a 2 lane winding mountain road & oncoming traffic had stopped on a hill. Cars started going around another car that had stopped in the middle of the road. I slowed down as I approached them & as I got closer I saw that it was actually 5 cars stopped in the middle of the road. I looked around to see if maybe it was a bear or some deer or something that had caused them to stop. Nope! It was nothing other than a buncha Middle Easterners ALL following each other. They were lost! So they stopped in the middle of the road trying to figure out which way to go!  Buncha morons.....they almost caused several head on collisions by stopping on a hill in the middle of the road. They didn't pull off to the side or nothing!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang! That's terrible!
> 
> 
> When we were on our way to Ellijay Saturday we were passing close by Amicalola Falls & we were on a 2 lane winding mountain road & oncoming traffic had stopped on a hill. Cars started going around another car that had stopped in the middle of the road. I slowed down as I approached them & as I got closer I saw that it was actually 5 cars stopped in the middle of the road. I looked around to see if maybe it was a bear or some deer or something that had caused them to stop. Nope! It was nothing other than a buncha Middle Easterners ALL following each other. They were lost! So they stopped in the middle of the road trying to figure out which way to go!  Buncha morons.....they almost caused several head on collisions by stopping on a hill in the middle of the road. They didn't pull off to the side or nothing!



I bet they were searching for the "commune" to meet up wiff the others!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang! That's terrible!
> 
> 
> When we were on our way to Ellijay Saturday we were passing close by Amicalola Falls & we were on a 2 lane winding mountain road & oncoming traffic had stopped on a hill. Cars started going around another car that had stopped in the middle of the road. I slowed down as I approached them & as I got closer I saw that it was actually 5 cars stopped in the middle of the road. I looked around to see if maybe it was a bear or some deer or something that had caused them to stop. Nope! It was nothing other than a buncha Middle Easterners ALL following each other. They were lost! So they stopped in the middle of the road trying to figure out which way to go!  Buncha morons.....they almost caused several head on collisions by stopping on a hill in the middle of the road. They didn't pull off to the side or nothing!


They were confused.  They can easily park 10 camels wide on a road where they come from


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I bet they were searching for the "commune" to meet up wiff the others!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> They were confused.  They can easily park 10 camels wide on a road where they come from



My hubby did have me laughing pretty hard after we saw them. Earlier that morning we passed a sign that said "Muscadine Slushies" so my hubby looked over at me &  said ( in his best Indian accent) "Oh we must find the Muscadine slushies"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They were confused.  They can easily park 10 camels wide on a road where they come from



Thats understandable seeing as they come from a desert. The whole "road thing" is kinda new to them.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby did have me laughing pretty hard after we saw them. Earlier that morning we passed a sign that said "Muscadine Slushies" so my hubby looked over at me &  said ( in his best Indian accent) "Oh we must find the Muscadine slushies"



I deal with alot of them at my job.  BY FAR the cheapest people ever.   YOu give them a price and its always "too high to high.  Give me better price"  
Take it or leave it  "buddy"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats understandable seeing as they come from a desert. The whole "road thing" is kinda new to them.



Wonder if they put GPS on their camels?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I deal with alot of them at my job.  BY FAR the cheapest people ever.   YOu give them a price and its always "too high to high.  Give me better price"
> Take it or leave it  "buddy"



When my hubby worked in the Toyota body shop he had to deal with them all the time too!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats understandable seeing as they come from a desert. The whole "road thing" is kinda new to them.



It amazes me how any of them are capable of obtaining a US DL. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if they put GPS on their camels?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby did have me laughing pretty hard after we saw them. Earlier that morning we passed a sign that said "Muscadine Slushies" so my hubby looked over at me &  said ( in his best Indian accent) "Oh we must find the Muscadine slushies"


Bazinga!


rhbama3 said:


> Thats understandable seeing as they come from a desert. The whole "road thing" is kinda new to them.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I deal with alot of them at my job.  BY FAR the cheapest people ever.   YOu give them a price and its always "too high to high.  Give me better price"
> Take it or leave it  "buddy"





Crickett said:


> It amazes me how any of them are capable of obtaining a US DL.


 I know and the Mexicans too.............


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

Lunch time!


Ham sandwich & Lays Jalapeño Stax!

Those Stax are hard to find so when I went to get groceries yesterday I found 7 packs of them & they were on sale for $1.00 each so I bought 'em all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Lunch time!
> 
> 
> Ham sandwich & Lays Jalapeño Stax!
> ...



 pringles are more gooder


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not much of a camel person myself. I like elephants though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh, now we'z talkin bout chips. 
Not much of a pressed chip fan.
I like Lay's original. Yeller bag.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Bazinga!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the Mexicans just drive without any. We get so many calls from them & their charges are Driving without a license.  We don't always bond them though cause most can't speak English & we don't speak Spanish.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

hdm.. BEHAVE!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pringles are more gooder



 Dude you have lost your mind?! I can't stand Pringles after having tried Stax. Pringles taste stale now. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not much of a camel person myself. I like elephants though.









mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, now we'z talkin bout chips.
> Not much of a pressed chip fan.
> I like Lay's original. Yeller bag.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dude you have lost your mind?! I can't stand Pringles after having tried Stax. Pringles taste stale now.



No maam but I was dropped on my head a couple of times as a child tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Btw, camels are better than elephants.  The double humped ones are my favorite for some reason....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam but I was dropped on my head a couple of times as a child tho.



Bless your heart......



How's that baby boy doin?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Actually the Mexicans just drive without any. We get so many calls from them & their charges are Driving without a license.  We don't always bond them though cause most *can't speak English & we don't speak Spanish.*


  I want to learn Spanish just to freak them out............ not let them know, then let them get to jabbering, then speak up!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm.. BEHAVE!!!!


 he don't know the meaning of da werd!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not much of a camel person myself. I like elephants though.


_*really?*_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bless your heart......
> 
> 
> 
> How's that baby boy doin?



Growing like a weed.  Been REAL fussy lately.  He takes an ounce of formula about every hour except at night.  Last night was the first time he has slept all night.  

7 weeks old and he has rolled himself over 4 times. and he will already scoot across our bed, its crazy.  He is the most serious baby Iv ever seen.  RARELY smiles, always got a focused look on his face.  I found some red tint in his hair yesterday.  LMS wasnt so happy bout that


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Lunch time!
> 
> 
> Ham sandwich & Lays Jalapeño Stax!
> ...


deer liver & onions, mashed taters & Leisure English peas!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Growing like a weed.  Been REAL fussy lately.  He takes an ounce of formula about every hour except at night.  Last night was the first time he has slept all night.
> 
> 7 weeks old and he has rolled himself over 4 times. and he will already scoot across our bed, its crazy.  He is the most serious baby Iv ever seen.  RARELY smiles, always got a focused look on his face.  I found some red tint in his hair yesterday.  LMS wasnt so happy bout that


somehow I'm thinking he reallllllyyyyy takes after you............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I want to learn Spanish just to freak them out............ not let them know, then let them get to jabbering, then speak up!
> 
> he don't know the meaning of da werd!
> 
> _*really?*_



After Mrs H 22's comment i could hear the bearings squeaking from that little rat in his head..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> somehow I'm thinking he reallllllyyyyy takes after you............



Looks like me.. acts like him mama...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I want to learn Spanish just to freak them out............ not let them know, then let them get to jabbering, then speak up!



Me too! We talked about getting the Rosetta Stone so that we could all learn it & get more bonding clients.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Growing like a weed.  Been REAL fussy lately.  He takes an ounce of formula about every hour except at night.  Last night was the first time he has slept all night.
> 
> 7 weeks old and he has rolled himself over 4 times. and he will already scoot across our bed, its crazy.  He is the most serious baby Iv ever seen.  RARELY smiles, always got a focused look on his face.  I found some red tint in his hair yesterday.  LMS wasn't so happy bout that




Awwww! 

Ain't nothin wrong with a little red tint in the hair! 


Keebs said:


> deer liver & onions, mashed taters & Leisure English peas!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me too! We talked about getting the Rosetta Stone so that we could all learn it & get more bonding clients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to tell LMS that.  She said we were going to dye it if its red.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I want to learn Spanish just to freak them out............ not let them know, then let them get to jabbering, then speak up!
> 
> he don't know the meaning of da werd!
> 
> _*really?*_





I can speak Spanish some. Used to be purty good at it but it`s been a long time and have forgotten a lot if it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I can speak Spanish some. Used to be purty good at it but it`s been a long time and have forgotten a lot if it.



I can speak a little spanish.  For some reason it makes people mad when I do...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Growing like a weed.  Been REAL fussy lately.  He takes an ounce of formula about every hour except at night.  Last night was the first time he has slept all night.
> 
> 7 weeks old and he has rolled himself over 4 times. and he will already scoot across our bed, its crazy.  He is the most serious baby Iv ever seen.  RARELY smiles, always got a focused look on his face.  I found some red tint in his hair yesterday.  LMS wasnt so happy bout that


Dang. My boy didn't sleep thru the night till he was bout 8.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> After Mrs H 22's comment i could hear the bearings squeaking from that little rat in his head..


What'd I say


Nicodemus said:


> I can speak Spanish some. Used to be purty good at it but it`s been a long time and have forgotten a lot if it.


I can count to 10 in Spanish.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like me.. acts like him mama...


 what's Mama say?


Crickett said:


> Me too! We talked about getting the Rosetta Stone so that we could all learn it & get more bonding clients.


I thought about that too, but that thing is expensive........ at least ya'll could write it off as a business expense & it will bring in more customers.  My ex's aunt is from Mexico City, she was going to teach me, but we never got around to it before my divorce.  She'd still do it, I just don't have time to go by out there.........


Nicodemus said:


> I can speak Spanish some. Used to be purty good at it but it`s been a long time and have forgotten a lot if it.


What I've been taught can't be put on the forum......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can count to 10 in Spanish.


 I forgot, I can count some in spanish!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

I can say "Thank you!" and "Good Bye!" in spanish


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what's Mama say?
> 
> I thought about that too, but that thing is expensive........ at least ya'll could write it off as a business expense & it will bring in more customers.  My ex's aunt is from Mexico City, she was going to teach me, but we never got around to it before my divorce.  She'd still do it, I just don't have time to go by out there.........
> 
> What I've been taught can't be put on the forum......




I know every word, and the proper sequence to put it in.  

And a little more.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

I did download an App on my Mac that is suppose to teach you Spanish but I can't understand them when they say the word I am suppose to repeat.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I know every word, and the proper sequence to put it in.
> 
> And a little more.





Crickett said:


> I did download an App on my Mac that is suppose to teach you Spanish but I can't understand them when they say the word I am suppose to repeat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

poor crickett, she got a faulty app


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I did download an App on my Mac that is suppose to teach you Spanish but I can't understand them when they say the word I am suppose to repeat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2014)

just logged in at lunch and w.o.r.k. calls.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

work is over rated


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Question, how come folks cook them mountain trout with the heads still on, eyeballs and all?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Question, how come folks cook them mountain trout with the heads still on, eyeballs and all?


 I dunno, why?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, why?





I don`t know either, that`s why I asked.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know either, that`s why I asked.


but you're 'sposed to know it all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but you're 'sposed to know it all!





Negative! I ain`t never said that!   

I don`t cook fish with the heads on either...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Question, how come folks cook them mountain trout with the heads still on, eyeballs and all?



Maybe it's a flavor thing. 

I sure wouldn't eat it.
I do no that in China if you are the guest at dinner, the host will save the fish eye for you. AND, if you don't eat it, it is very offensive to the host. 
So glad I didn't have to make THAT trip with my old job.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but you're 'sposed to know it all!



That's what I tell Chris when he don't know something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe it's a flavor thing.
> 
> I sure wouldn't eat it.
> I do no that in China if you are the guest at dinner, the host will save the fish eye for you. AND, if you don't eat it, it is very offensive to the host.
> So glad I didn't have to make THAT trip with my old job.





I reckon they`d just have to get over it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon they`d just have to get over it.





Tell that to my old Boss.  AND she's a girl. Tough as nails. Yes I was next on the list for the China trip. Lawd I'm glad I quit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell that to my old Boss.  AND she's a girl. Tough as nails. Yes I was next on the list for the China trip. Lawd I'm glad I quit.





Ain`t but a couple of reasons I would even consider goin` to China, and since U.S.Customs won`t let you bring big cat skins back into this country, no need for me to kill a tiger. I would like to hunt Gaur and Mongolian sheep, but I ain`t eatin` no fish eyeballs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t but a couple of reasons I would even consider goin` to China, and since U.S.Customs won`t let you bring big cat skins back into this country, no need for me to kill a tiger. I would like to hunt Gaur and Mongolian sheep, but I ain`t eatin` no fish eyeballs.



I wouldn't consider it period.


unless the Boss made me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Mandy, am I gonna have to start gettin` a booth again at the Blast so everbody will have a place to gather up?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Negative! I ain`t never said that!
> 
> I don`t cook fish with the heads on either...


 I never said you did, but you know who I go to when I need advice!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I tell Chris when he don't know something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I never said you did, but you know who I go to when I need advice!





You a Sweetheart with a capital S.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mandy, am I gonna have to start gettin` a booth again at the Blast so everbody will have a place to gather up?



Yes!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

apple was gud good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

where is MUD???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Peaches are betta.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes!





Maybe next year, maybe... I`ll have to think on it.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey what happened to the No No: smiley? Or is it just my computer? I only see a ? now. 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor cricket, she got a faulty app



 





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe next year, maybe... I`ll have to think on it.



Well, Git to thinkin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Time is UP!

If ya'll see hdm03, tell him I said hi.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> 
> If ya'll see hdm03, tell him I said hi.



what does that mean?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> 
> If ya'll see hdm03, tell him I said hi.



I know what it means......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what does that mean?



don't worry about it youngin.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Nobody knows why folks cook mountain trout with the heads on?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nobody knows why folks cook mountain trout with the heads on?



i saw on-line that it's supposed to taste better if you cook it with the head on????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mandy, am I gonna have to start gettin` a booth again at the Blast so everbody will have a place to gather up?


yes & have it moved back to Macon!


Nicodemus said:


> You a Sweetheart with a capital S.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Peaches are betta.


 I agree!


Nicodemus said:


> Maybe next year, maybe... I`ll have to think on it.


don't forget to get it moved to Macon oh heck get them to move it to Albany to the Civic Center or Cheehaw!


Crickett said:


> Hey what happened to the No No: smiley? Or is it just my computer? I only see a ? now.





Nicodemus said:


> Nobody knows why folks cook mountain trout with the heads on?


Nic, I googled it for ya & I still don't have an answer, some folks do, some folks don't..............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i saw on-line that it's supposed to taste better if you cook it with the head on????



the cheeks are supposed to taste good as well


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i saw on-line that it's supposed to taste better if you cook it with the head on????



For real??




Keebs said:


> yes & have it moved back to Macon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





How about Perry?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How about Perry?



I'd drive to Macon or Perry before I would go to Lawrenceville.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> For real??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that'd work too!


Workin2Hunt said:


> I'd drive to Macon or Perry before I would go to Lawrenceville.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Can you imagine fryin` up a bunch of redbellies, `gills, and Seminole specs, and they all still got heads and eyeballs lookin` at you in the midst of the cheesegrits, jalapeno hush puppies, and pickles?   

Or even a platter full of good, fresh mullet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Here i am, what i miss.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2014)

Afternoon folks, not looking forward to these 11 skrait midnights..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Here i am, what i miss.



Nic is going to start cooking his fish with the head left on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Here i am, what i miss.



telling them hi, but you know what was meant.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic is going to start cooking his fish with the head left on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic is going to start cooking his fish with the head left on.


That'll be an improvement over some of the stuff he has ate..... Some of them critters he eats scare me.


gobbleinwoods said:


> telling them hi, but you know what was meant.



Yeah, and i think Dirt has been avoiding me b/c of it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Here i am, what i miss.


MMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks, not looking forward to these 11 skrait midnights..


 You Can DO IT!!


Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Im here 2


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That'll be an improvement over some of the stuff he has ate..... Some of them critters he eats scare me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, and i think Dirt has been avoiding me b/c of it.





You do know what was a favorite of many of the Native American People?

And a sho-nuff favorite of the Apaches?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks, not looking forward to these 11 skrait midnights..


Big money Quack



Nicodemus said:


> You do know what was a favorite of many of the Native American People?
> 
> And a sho-nuff favorite of the Apaches?


Yep, but ya cant have mine


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You do know what was a favorite of many of the Native American People?
> 
> And a sho-nuff favorite of the Apaches?


I'm almost scared to ask......................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Big money Quack
> 
> 
> Yep, but ya cant have mine




It weren`t chickens.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm almost scared to ask......................



I'm thinking scalps??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

mountain oysters?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Puppies and dogs. 

As for the Apaches, they loved horses and mules.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm thinking scalps??





Your ancestors taught them that art.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Puppies and dogs.
> 
> As for the Apaches, they loved horses and mules.



I was way off, if i had a horse you could have it, but i aint gonna let you eat my bubba and rocky.

Well maybe rocky but def. not bubba.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was way off, if i had a horse you could have it, but i aint gonna let you eat my bubba and rocky.
> 
> Well maybe rocky but def. not bubba.





I done had my 2 horses, and even laid claim to the mule when I was a youngun. I won`t ever have another dadgum horse!  

Remember, a horse put Superman in a wheelchair.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2014)

Man, it's FLOODING here in the MON, gonna be a slip and slide kinda night . .


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2014)

sup folks. 

who let Monday sneak up on me like this?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2014)

slip said:


> sup folks.
> 
> who let Monday sneak up on me like this?





Hiya Slap !! 




This rain beatin down on this metal roof makes me wanna go back to bed !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2014)

sunny here in the 30046


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

Bad thunder here and buildin` clouds.

Howdy, Little Brother.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2014)

about time to head to the 30028


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2014)

Bout time to leave the 31094 . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Later y'all, i'm out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 797362


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Puppies and dogs.
> 
> As for the Apaches, they loved horses and mules.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, it's FLOODING here in the MON, gonna be a slip and slide kinda night . .


Starting to look & feel knarly here!


slip said:


> sup folks.
> 
> who let Monday sneak up on me like this?


come around more often & we could warn ya ahead of time!


mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all, i'm out.


well bye.............


Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 797362


 

Ok, I'm outta here too!
Bye Leroy!
Bye Nic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bad thunder here and buildin` clouds.
> 
> Howdy, Little Brother.



92 and chamber of commerce blue skies with a a few wispy clouds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 92 and chamber of commerce blue skies with a a few wispy clouds.



You must be in Tifton . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

tifton isnt so great right now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 28, 2014)

100 in the shade at 99122 and that is way to HOT for me and Chase even groweled at me when I tried to move the fan  and  point the fan in my direction 

Yall been busy took a while to read back and catch up see what happens when I make my run early to avoid the heat.

Speakin of the ride check these 2,two,to too pair out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey where'd everybody go I didn't meen to make ya mad


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey where'd everybody go I didn't meen to make ya mad



I'm still here. I was reading back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 28, 2014)

last customer gone, Im OUT.

Mike, keep em in line Sir


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm still here. I was reading back.



Can take awhile 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> last customer gone, Im OUT.
> 
> Mike, keep em in line Sir



Yea right like that'll ever happen 


Well guess I'll go drain and refill the family pool


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well guess I'll go drain and refill the family pool


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey where'd everybody go I didn't meen to make ya mad



supper then garden.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2014)

Meeting in the morning . .


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Meeting in the morning . .



Who's minding the mine????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2014)

If there is a safety meeting it must be Twosday.

Well the coffee is ready and be served


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you early birds.

I've got a Dental appointment at 8 AM and that is not a good way to start my day.  


Quack, I thought that your normal meetings were on Thursdays instead of Tuesdays.  

Gobblin, you surely are "up at at'em" mighty early today.  You must want to go back out and work in your garden all day again !!!  I surely need some of your fresh brewed coffee this morning as I am really sleepy.  I guess that is what I get for not going to bed until around midnight though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you early birds.
> 
> I've got a Dental appointment at 8 AM and that is not a good way to start my day.
> 
> ...





Both Tuesday and Thursdays, just gotta go to one of 'em.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Both Tuesday and Thursdays, just gotta go to one of 'em.



OK, I understand now.

Before I forget, I surely hope that you and Ms. Dawn have a wonderful upcoming vacation together.  Sounds exciting to be able to spend some time in the mountains by a nice stream.  Teresa and I did that for three days back around Memorial Day weekend in Maggie Valley and it was so relaxing to listen to the sound of the "rushing water" as it flowed over the rocks in the stream.  The stream was only about 30 feet from our back door and we had two big rocking chairs to also sit out on the veranda while enjoying our time together.  All of this is only a few miles from NCHillbilly's place.  In fact, we had dinner with Hillbilly and his wife one night while we were up there and had  great time together with them.  We enjoyed the mountains first and then drove back over to Charlotte for the Sunday race in Charlotte.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2014)

Bunch of lazy bones this morning need to get up and at it.   Whatever it is.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning folks......feels pretty good outside; i bet Tifton is absolutely beautiful this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning, absolutely beautiful this morning. Dry though, didnt get any rain.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning ladies and gents!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2014)

no rain outta aaallllll that!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

quiet in here...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no rain outta aaallllll that!
> 
> Mornin Folks!


I think Quack was the only one to get rain yesterday.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning friends and neighbors 

Hit 100 yesterday and suppose to do it again today so how about a a blast from the past for a morning cool down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

That pic of the mountains sure is nice mikey!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That pic of the mountains sure is nice mikey!



Why those ain't mountains just the foothills


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why those ain't mountains just the foothills



In south Ga, them there might as well be the alps


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> In south Ga, them there might as well be the alps


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning friends and neighbors
> 
> Hit 100 yesterday and suppose to do it again today so how about a a blast from the past for a morning cool down







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why those ain't mountains just the foothills





havin_fun_huntin said:


> In south Ga, them there might as well be the alps


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> In south Ga, them there might as well be the alps


ain't that the truth!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

DOnt ya just hate waking up in the middle of the night with a headache...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DOnt ya just hate waking up in the middle of the night with a headache...



Don't know. I aint neva woke up in the middle of the night wiff a headache. 

Don't get headaches much. 
But my lower back is killing me tadeff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know. I aint neva woke up in the middle of the night wiff a headache.
> 
> Don't get headaches much.
> But my lower back is killing me tadeff.



its terrible.  I woke up around 12 last night with a terrible headache.. took some tylenol and cart napped till around 3 when Gage got up.  LMS too care of him, I got up and stood under a VERY hot shower, only thing tht made it go away


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DOnt ya just hate waking up in the middle of the night with a headache...


yes.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know. I aint neva woke up in the middle of the night wiff a headache.
> 
> Don't get headaches much.
> But my lower back is killing me tadeff.


Lucky you.............. thank heavens after having LilD, I don't have migraines any more!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> its terrible.  I woke up around 12 last night with a terrible headache.. took some tylenol and cart napped till around 3 when Gage got up.  LMS too care of him, I got up and stood under a VERY hot shower, only thing tht made it go away


stress................ I've heard hot showers worked.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yes.
> 
> Lucky you.............. thank heavens after having LilD, I don't have migraines any more!
> 
> stress................ I've heard hot showers worked.



They do.  If I have a real bad headache thats the only thing to make it go away.  The hotter the better.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its terrible.  I woke up around 12 last night with a terrible headache.. took some tylenol and cart napped till around 3 when Gage got up.  LMS too care of him, I got up and stood under a VERY hot shower, only thing tht made it go away



you napped in a shopping cart?  no wonder your little girly head hurts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you napped in a shopping cart?  no wonder your little girly head hurts



Go fix the clock.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you napped in a shopping cart?  no wonder your little girly head hurts



Yes, they are very comfy with the proper pillows and covers.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go fix the clock.



i can't find my tool.........it's lost like re-dirt's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go fix the clock.



hes never gonna get it fixed.  The only thing everyone on the forum worries about and he would rather spend time helping 1 person at a time in the "On Topic" section


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i can't find my tool.........it's lost like re-dirt's



Try looking in your wife's purse


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Try looking in your wife's purse



what do you mean by that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean by that?



Women put errthang in their purse.  You ever looked in one?  Its like a magic place where things go in but never come out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Chocolate donuts are the bomb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chocolate donuts are the bomb!!!!!!!!!



Mi-lady bakery?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

fluffy = happy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mi-lady bakery?


Yep


hdm03 said:


> fluffy = happy



happy, happy, happy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

fluffy = warming up for lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> happy, happy, happy



Them thangs sure are good, I agree.  They are the bomb.

BTW if youve never had one, their breakfast sammichs be good 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> fluffy = warming up for lunch



Next time your at the park in Tifton you should swing by the bakery. It isnt but about 3 blocks away.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

muds sugar musta done bottomed out.. bet hes taking a nap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

H22?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

Bud...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2014)

lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

went to the political forum.  Nic done got himself a belly full....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> went to the political forum.  Nic done got himself a belly full....



Been gone awhile it's cool so left early did Nic Hatchet someone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Been gone awhile it's cool so left early did Nic Hatchet someone?



Nope but gave the most firm warning Iv ever seen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope but gave the most firm warning Iv ever seen



Where bouts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

I still be hungry..

Anyone seen dirt?  I want him to tell his wife hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still be hungry..
> 
> Anyone seen dirt?  I want him to tell his wife hey



Dert don't pway if us anymore.
Wonder what Quack told him


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope but gave the most firm warning Iv ever seen



i thought him that one.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i thought him that one.....



Go fix the clock.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert don't pway if us anymore.
> Wonder what Quack told him


maybe hers got drivelphobia now?


hdm03 said:


> i thought him that one.....



well done


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe hers got drivelphobia now?
> 
> 
> well done


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where bouts




Well


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go fix the clock.



He says he can't find his tools,,,, the knucklehead would lose his head iffin it weren't attached


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy cow got a PM from HFH got to go never got one that might mean something


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> He says he can't find his tools,,,, the knucklehead would lose his head iffin it weren't attached



It's not "tools;" just one tool that I can not find.  I appreciate you support.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> He says he can't find his tools,,,, the knucklehead would lose his head iffin it weren't attached



It might be attached but all the screws are stripped out...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where bouts


 I think this'n..........
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8814646#post8814646


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I think this'n..........
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8814646#post8814646



  dats it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It might be attached but all the screws are stripped out...




Hey I saw this neat tool set "AS SEEN ON TV" that'll fix any stripped out screw or bolt for only 19.95 if you call now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey I saw this neat tool set "AS SEEN ON TV" that'll fix any stripped out screw or bolt for only 19.95 if you call now


No sir, cant get me that easy, there is always more


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Holy cow got a PM from HFH got to go never got one that might mean something



so he found that tool?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir, cant get me that easy, there is always more



+39.95 shipping and handling.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> +39.95 shipping and handling.



But i get  2nd set free, right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

Free flop













Keebs is gonna kill me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Free flop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Free flop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I will just put you in time out. Keep that trash elsewhere.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so he found that tool?



Are you kiddin not a chance he's still a pallet load of bricks short of a full load even iffin he fixes the loose screw 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> +39.95 shipping and handling.



Just knew there was a catch


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


Sorry keebs I had to just for you 


Nicodemus said:


> No, I will just put you in time out. Keep that trash elsewhere.



Sorry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

HFH=in da dawg house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



Lasagna


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> But i get  2nd set free, right?



Just pay the extra shipping and handling of another 39.95 


Dang I guess we might not be seeing you for awhile iffin Nic puts you in "TIME OUT"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=in da dawg house.



 Nic was in Ninjy mode.. Didnt see that one coming


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic was in Ninjy mode.. Didnt see that one coming


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lasagna



Yes; i am celebrating; this is my favorite holiday


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

nancy got in trouble


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic was in Ninjy mode.. Didnt see that one coming





I`m everywhere...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Mrs H has all them cool smilies  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic was in Ninjy mode.. Didnt see that one coming



He's always got his mocs on and sneakin around even when he thought he was retired


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic was in Ninjy mode.. Didnt see that one coming



knucklehead


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> nancy got in trouble


You shouldnt have taugh him how to hide so well.  Its your fault 


Nicodemus said:


> I`m everywhere...



No kidding.  By the way, afternoon sir


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

nancy = kissing up now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> knucklehead



whachu call me tackleberry?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nancy = kissing up now



beat me to it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nancy = kissing up now



Look here young lady when i want your opinion Ill give it to you.  Till then get to fixin that clock!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You shouldnt have taugh him how to hide so well.  Its your fault
> 
> 
> No kidding.  By the way, afternoon sir





Howdy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> beat me to it.



 not you too


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.



Told ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it safe to come in here????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Deer cube steak and gravey, mac and cheese


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Told ya





When you goin` on that elk hunt?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Well now this is intertesting I got this ad on the right hand side opf the screen that says " I only cheat with men over 40" Now which one of you idjits set me up with this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well now this is intertesting I got this ad on the right hand side opf the screen that says " I only cheat with men over 40" Now which one of you idjits set me up with this



you browsing history done told on you, bad Mike!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it safe to come in here????



I think Nic jsut started his 10th cup of coffee, It should be safe now.  Just dont be floppin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> When you goin` on that elk hunt?



Only 2 more months But I need some of that rain yall are getting I'm to scared to shoot the HAWKINS for fear of starting a fire   Season starts on the 1st of Oct. but we're going to be there a couple of days early and I informed them if they don't plan on staying till the last day of the 10th they better bring their on ride


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you browsing history done told on you, bad Mike!



Now I know it was you wasn't it SHELLY??? Yo so darn smart you is trin to get me in trouble cause I barely know how to turn on my puter


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think Nic jsut started his 10th cup of coffee, It should be safe now.  Just dont be floppin




Had my third and last cup at 6 this mornin`. 




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Only 2 more months But I need some of that rain yall are getting I'm to scared to shoot the HAWKINS for fear of starting a fire   Season starts on the 1st of Oct. but we're going to be there a couple of days early and I informed them if they don't plan on staying till the last day of the 10th they better bring their on ride





Be careful. I`ve set the woods on fire twice over the years with mine. Best of luck to you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> When you goin` on that elk hunt?



Oh what the heck just to torment ya once again 

Wish ya could join us don't ya OLD MAN


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Had my third and last cup at 6 this mornin`.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's why I'm waiting but they say we might have some rain in the near future


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh what the heck just to torment ya once again
> 
> Wish ya could join us don't ya OLD MAN





Dang!! I wish I could! I get out there in those mountains, and I might just stay.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang!! I wish I could! I get out there in those mountains, and I might just stay.



Get's  little cool sometimes Nic


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

By the way Nic this will be real close to where we camp this year. Just think only 12 tags givin out no other season on and we got 3 of the 12 tags for any BULL ELK


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

Im starting to get a little jealous...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Get's  little cool sometimes Nic





The colder the better. I`ll be bringin` my setup with me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

Another view.  I can clean my rifle without pokin` a hole in the ceiling.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The colder the better. I`ll be bringin` my setup with me.




Well just come on up iffin nuttin else I'll put ya to work helpin with the packin out and send ya home with some ELK meat. 

You might remember this pic of our neighbors last year his daddy built this gun and they were sure nice folks went over and enjoyed a couple of cold ones with them but they didn't get lucky to draw for this area.He told me it took his dad over a year to build


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Another view.  I can clean my rifle without pokin` a hole in the ceiling.



That looks SWEEEEET Nic we kind of gave up on the tents they's nice till it comes time to break down camp and it's been rainin and snowin and stowing it all away and got to admit I kind of like the new ( to me it's a 75ish) pop up


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well just come on up iffin nuttin else I'll put ya to work helpin with the packin out and send ya home with some ELK meat.
> 
> You might remember this pic of our neighbors last year his daddy built this gun and they were sure nice folks went over and enjoyed a couple of cold ones with them but they didn't get lucky to draw for this area.He told me it took his dad over a year to build





That`s a fine lookin` longrifle right there. Ain`t gonna be able to make it this year, but sometime in the near future, we plan to take a ride out your way. You got some purty country and I need to see it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a fine lookin` longrifle right there. Ain`t gonna be able to make it this year, but sometime in the near future, we plan to take a ride out your way. You got some purty country and I need to see it.



You just let me know


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a fine lookin` longrifle right there. Ain`t gonna be able to make it this year, but sometime in the near future, we plan to take a ride out your way. You got some purty country and I need to see it.




Pretty sure I told ya but man he let me shoulder that thing and it just settled in so nice. I wanted to pull the trigger but season was on and I saw no reason to spook the elk any more then needed and I believe he said it was a 50?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You just let me know



Will do!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Pretty sure I told ya but man he let me shoulder that thing and it just settled in so nice. I wanted to pull the trigger but season was on and I saw no reason to spook the elk any more then needed and I believe he said it was a 50?



That`s what all 3 of mine are, and with either one of the 2 rifles, I`d take on anything that walks this continent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Payroll Done.

Now, bout time to wrap this workday up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Payroll Done.
> 
> Now, bout time to wrap this workday up!



Not getting much done here either.   Should just pack it in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2014)

nancy?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

nancy = scared


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Has anyone besides me seen the price of carburetors lately


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Has anyone besides me seen the price of carburetors lately



Nope, guess you da only one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Has anyone besides me seen the price of carburetors lately



They aint bad iffin you get a vac secondary and below 700 CFM


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Nope, guess you da only one



^^^ x2


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Nope, guess you da only one





havin_fun_huntin said:


> They aint bad iffin you get a vac secondary and below 700 CFM


359 to 469 aint good, one i want is 800


hdm03 said:


> ^^^ x2



Go fix a clock


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 359 to 469 aint good, one i want is 800
> 
> 
> Go fix a clock



I recon he is hard to work now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I recon he is hard to work now



I must of scared the lil fellar


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I must of scared the lil fellar



did you eat all of the chocolate donuts?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> did you eat all of the chocolate donuts?



Only the ones he could see, DUH


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> did you eat all of the chocolate donuts?



No, i'm really not a sweets person, had two. That'll do me for a while.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Only the ones he could see, DUH


that made me giggle...........no tootes, just giggles..............

Ok, gotta shut da office down, ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that made me giggle...........no tootes, just giggles..............
> 
> Ok, gotta shut da office down, ya'll have a good'un!



Wait on me , its 5, and its beautiful outside
You drive , i'm thirsty.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

Nic = anti-flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

mud and keebs gonna get in trouble.... again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic = anti-flop



that was a rather late reply to that...  your slippin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait on me , its 5, and its beautiful outside
> You drive , i'm thirsty.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud and keebs gonna get in trouble.... again


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that was a rather late reply to that...  your slippin



not late; just a friendly reminder.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

Havent seen Jeff C.+ wonder where he is hiding


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm= late again 

fix the clock you wannabe mod 

and you wouldn't be late


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not late; just a friendly reminder.



THank you, that was very caring of you.  Pm sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 29, 2014)

hdm=speechless


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2014)

1 down, only 10 mo to go !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2014)

Let's ride . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's ride . .



Where are we going?


----------



## joedublin (Jul 29, 2014)

Anybody here ever have "barefoot days' when it was goin' back to school time ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where are we going?





Werk . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Havent seen Jeff C.+ wonder where he is hiding



Do you ever pay attention to anything??..........He is out of town for work!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2014)

Mattech has been busted, the real truck buck winner has shown up !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2014)

bigger an badder'n John Wayne, cooler'n Steve Earl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2014)

It's NICE out there tonight. I'mma gonna pull my winder up and let the frogs sing me to sleep. Night Night, I'm gone leepin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's NICE out there tonight. I'mma gonna pull my winder up and let the frogs sing me to sleep. Night Night, I'm gone leepin.






Let it up a lil higher, all's I can see is Mr.Hornet . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's NICE out there tonight. I'mma gonna pull my winder up and let the frogs sing me to sleep. Night Night, I'm gone leepin.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Let it up a lil higher, all's I can see is Mr.Hornet . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2014)

Well it is Humpday and the coffee is brewing.  By the time you read this it will  be ready


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is Humpday and the coffee is brewing.  By the time you read this it will  be ready





'Morning !!!  Well I'm 2 days closer than I was !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 797657



Oh yes and it hurts!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy Hump Day fellow drivelers.  I am running late for the coffee break this morning.  I slept an extra hour this morning just because I wanted to.  Got up at 5:15 AM and have been washing clothes, eating breakfast, reading the newspaper, and plotting against the world.  Yep, I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee, Gobblin.  


QUACK, I love your above comment above Mandy raising the window a little higher.  That is funny.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Morning. Ugh stayed up to late playing in the pool last night. I'm draggin this morning. Need a nap and some Ibuprofen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you ever pay attention to anything??..........He is out of town for work!!


I musta missed that comment. I dont read back like I used to


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mattech has been busted, the real truck buck winner has shown up !!!


root roo


Hooked On Quack said:


> Let it up a lil higher, all's I can see is Mr.Hornet . .


   


Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 797657



More than I would like to admit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Ugh stayed up to late playing in the pool last night. I'm draggin this morning. Need a nap and some Ibuprofen.



Translation : I got my drank on in the pool.  Im really hung over


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2014)

Mornin y'all! Off to Open House at the schools! 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you ever pay attention to anything??..........He is out of town for work!!



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mattech has been busted, the real truck buck winner has shown up !!!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's NICE out there tonight. I'mma gonna pull my winder up and let the frogs sing me to sleep. Night Night, I'm gone leepin.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Let it up a lil higher, all's I can see is Mr.Hornet . .







Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 797657



Almost on a daily basis. Sometimes I even end up with more than 1 in a day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Translation : I got my drank on in the pool.  Im really hung over


morning Leroy


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Off to Open House at the schools!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Crickett, bye Crickett.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

thanks guys; ya'll are the best!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2014)

mernin..................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> thanks guys; ya'll are the best!


Your so random...


Keebs said:


> mernin..................



Merning maam


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well it is time for me to do some serious work now so I feel like the pilot of this jet.....I am outta here !!!!

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

Morning

Don't ya just hate it when folks badger to try to get ya to do something 

Thanks for the coffee GW


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Did you let the winder up any more for quack?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you let the winder up any more for quack?



I shut it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I shut it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I shut it.



Did ya get it shut before he got his head back out and is he still stuck in it this morning????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

It's National Cheesecake Day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I shut it.


poor quack...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It's National Cheesecake Day



You eat  alot of cheesecake?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It's National Cheesecake Day


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You eat  alot of cheesecake?



Not really.....why do you ask?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Not really.....why do you ask?



That is a cheesy question!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is a cheesy question!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Not really.....why do you ask?



Kinda figured you liked cheesecake...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is a cheesy question!



It aint easy being cheesy.. thats what HDM said


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you let the winder up any more for quack?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I shut it.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Did ya get it shut before he got his head back out and is he still stuck in it this morning????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT 

Look what I got on this mornings ride
I'll post more in the photo forum in a bit


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT
> 
> Look what I got on this mornings ride
> I'll post more in the photo forum in a bit



Awww.....the lil babies are soooo cute!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT
> 
> Look what I got on this mornings ride
> I'll post more in the photo forum in a bit



Cool pic


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Awww.....the lil babies are soooo cute!



God had all these left over parts when he built a moose 

I wasn't sure what I'd get so I shot these one thru the windshield but then I got brave and just kep MUSHIN I think around 40 shots total   My heart was pumpin you just don't get an op like this every day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> God had all these left over parts when he built a moose
> 
> I wasn't sure what I'd get so I shot these one thru the windshield but then I got brave and just kep MUSHIN I think around 40 shots total   My heart was pumpin you just don't get an op like this every day



AWESOME PICS! 

I always said God had all these left over parts when he made a platypus.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

One of the good ones


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

im hungry


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im hungry



For moose steaks ???????   These would fill afreezer ya think .............


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AWESOME PICS!
> 
> I always said God had all these left over parts when he made a platypus.







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> One of the good ones







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> For moose steaks ???????   These would fill afreezer ya think .............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

Mike is harassing wildlife


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2014)

I got bored yesterday & decided to redo this little cabinet. My MIL gave this to me several years ago. 
Before & After Pics
I still need to get a new pull knob for the door.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

That looks really really good Crickett Im impressed how the top looks.  Did you have to get a step ladder to see it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I got bored yesterday & decided to redo this little cabinet. My MIL gave this to me several years ago.
> Before & After Pics
> I still need to get a new pull knob for the door.



I LIKE!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

You did a good job painting the "H"........I guess that stands for "house"........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You did a good job painting the "H"........I guess that stands for "house"........



No, silly. It stands for "hutch".........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, silly. It stands for "hutch".........



now that makes sense......i thought house was kind of stupid.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Chili wif cheese and a baked tater for lunch. I'm starting to feel lots better.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

my prayers have been answered.........praise the lord


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> my prayers have been answered.........praise the lord



They building a Golden Corral where you live too, two, to??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili wif cheese and a baked tater for lunch. I'm starting to feel lots better.


Good hangover food right there. 


hdm03 said:


> my prayers have been answered.........praise the lord



hdm03=answered.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They building a Golden Corral where you live too, two, to??



We already have one in da hood here.......i giggle every time when i pass it



















toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They building a Golden Corral where you live too, two, to??



I think he was TRYING to make you think he's been concerned about your wellbeing after the pool party(you didn't invite anyone to) last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> We already have one in da hood here.......i giggle every time when i pass it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too-the toot.
Do people actually eat there


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That looks really really good Crickett Im impressed how the top looks.  Did you have to get a step ladder to see it?



Nope! I could could see it by tip toeing! 

oh & 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I LIKE!!!!!



Thank you! 



hdm03 said:


> You did a good job painting the "H"........I guess that stands for "house"........







mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, silly. It stands for "hutch".........






Actually it stands for "Harris"


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too-the toot.
> Do people actually eat there



the place is always packed when i drive by there.......it's been years since i've been to one.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he was TRYING to make you think he's been concerned about your wellbeing after the pool party(you didn't invite anyone to) last night.



I started a prayer request thread for him in the spiritual section......i will go give a praise report now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the place is always packed when i drive by there.......it's been years since i've been to one.


The one in our town had two HUGE cow statues out front and the boy always wanted to go to the "cow place". Thank GAWD he out grew it. 
MzH22=not a fan of Golden Corral.No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he was TRYING to make you think he's been concerned about your wellbeing after the pool party(you didn't invite anyone to) last night.


I invited some friends that live down the road. Youre invited tonight. Six



hdm03 said:


> the place is always packed when i drive by there.......it's been years since i've been to one.



You should come to the one here, its good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I started a prayer request thread for him in the spiritual section......i will go give a praise report now.




Just go fix the clock.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The one in our town had two HUGE cow statues out front and the boy always wanted to go to the "cow place". Thank GAWD he out grew it.
> MzH22=not a fan of Golden Corral.No No:



Yeah.... we don't eat @ GC either! No No:


And my No No: smiley still don't work!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I invited some friends that live down the road. Youre invited tonight. Six
> 
> 
> 
> You should come to the one here, its good.



Six it is.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

can't wait


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2014)

martin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I invited some friends that live down the road. Youre invited tonight. Six
> 
> 
> 
> You should come to the one here, its good.



where is my invite?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is my invite?



In the mail, check it when you get home, it has the date and time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can't wait



you gonna show up?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> In the mail, check it when you get home, it has the date and time.





mudracing101 said:


> you gonna show up?



Mud=double snap.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just go fix the clock.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

allll alone.. gonna be late to muds party. Kinda glad tho, I dont think I wanna see himin swimming trunks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> allll alone.. gonna be late to muds party. Kinda glad tho, I dont think I wanna see himin swimming trunks



mrs. hornet22, gobbleinwoods+, havin_fun_huntin+

Geee thanks. 
Come on Gobblin, let's go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope! I could could see it by tip toeing!
> 
> oh &
> 
> ...



Harr is what?  good, combable, not edible,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, gobbleinwoods+, havin_fun_huntin+
> 
> Geee thanks.
> Come on Gobblin, let's go.



Speaking of going........ TIME IS UP! 

Ya'll have a goodun. 

Cannonball in Mud's pool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of going........ TIME IS UP!
> 
> Ya'll have a goodun.
> 
> Cannonball in Mud's pool!





Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

Evidently not much.....


Oh.....hello drivelers!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff, Hfh was missin you, couldnt figure out where you been and why you aint been posting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Mudro!!!   Where might this pool party be?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!   Where might this pool party be?



At my house, come on


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!   Where might this pool party be?





mudracing101 said:


> At my house, come on



Make sure to bring Mrs. T


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff, Hfh was missin you, couldnt figure out where you been and why you aint been posting.



He don't keep up. I've been bizzy travelin and such. Now I'm off for 2 weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Make sure to bring Mrs. T



Date and time, please!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He don't keep up. I've been bizzy travelin and such. Now I'm off for 2 weeks.



2 weeks, good news


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

hfh thinkin.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Date and time, please!



I'll pm ya, might be some riff raff try to show up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hfh sleepin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Keebs working


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> make sure to bring mrs. T


x2!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm down to 3 cigs, gonna give quittin a go! Havin one now with Irish coffee, bery sleepy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh sleepin





Jeff C. said:


> hfh thinkin.....



I was thinking about sleeping.

HDM is dreaming bout cheese cake...  Hes fluffy at heart


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Need to quit, if i can , anybody can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll pm ya, might be some riff raff try to show up




Billy and his x's and cuzzins always show up....never fails!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Need to quit, if i can , anybody can.



If my brother can....anybody can.  I hope he's still quit. Tuesday was 2 weeks for him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mud how much didyou smoke?

How much your bro smoke Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

Might have to lean on e-cig, but better than the real McCoy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy and his x's and cuzzins always show up....never fails!



I aint so sure about Billy comment but don mess up and say flop, Nic aint a can of da floppin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud how much didyou smoke?
> 
> How much your bro smoke Jeff?



My brother smoked about 2-3 times as much as me. I smoked about a half pack a day, unless i was outdoors a lot or imbibing alcoholic beverages.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

Welcome back Jeff   Good luck on quiting the e-cig didn't help me but a it did for a bud

Heard the pool doesn't have water in just MUD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint so sure about Billy comment but don mess up and say flop, Nic aint a can of da floppin



I ain't worried bout Nic! I can outrun that ol rascal!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint so sure about Billy comment but don mess up and say flop, Nic aint a can of da floppin



A CAN OF FLOP ????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My brother smoked about 2-3 times as much as me. I smoked about a half pack a day, unless i was outdoors a lot or imbibing alcoholic beverages.



Someof the E cigs are decent.  The Blu "regular" taste like coffee..  Some of the E cigs are terrible.

BTW careful with the E cigs.. They "hit" harder than a regular cigarette


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Welcome back Jeff   Good luck on quiting the e-cig didn't help me but a it did for a bud
> 
> Heard the pool doesn't have water in just MUD


Mud wrestlin?


Jeff C. said:


> I ain't worried bout Nic! I can outrun that ol rascal!



Yeah but hes got Hawks...

and buttons


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Welcome back Jeff   Good luck on quiting the e-cig didn't help me but a it did for a bud
> 
> Heard the pool doesn't have water in just MUD



Hey Mike, thanks! I've tried it before and it didn't do much for me either, but I know quite a few people that have quit using them. Of course, a year later and they're still using them. 

Hope it's deep enough to dive in, or at least a cannonball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud wrestlin?
> 
> 
> Yeah but hes got Hawks...
> ...



I can dodge them hawks.....them buttons, not so much.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud how much didyou smoke?
> 
> How much your bro smoke Jeff?



Carton a week. every friday bought a carton.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mike, thanks! I've tried it before and it didn't do much for me either, but I know quite a few people that have quit using them. Of course, a year later and they're still using them.
> 
> Hope it's deep enough to dive in, or at least a cannonball.



At least theys cheaper but the jury is still out on how good or bad they are for ya???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Carton a week. every friday bought a carton.



That was me.....then I scaled back a tad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> At least theys cheaper but the jury is still out on how good or bad they are for ya???



Yessir, I haven't read up much on them and all the different arguments pro and con.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mike, thanks! I've tried it before and it didn't do much for me either, but I know quite a few people that have quit using them. Of course, a year later and they're still using them.
> 
> Hope it's deep enough to dive in, or at least a cannonball.




Could be?  heard he wants to put that 800 cfm carb on his Prius and give it a go thru the MUD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

Lemme go see what interesting topic the Billy boys are talkin about!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



My cow moose and twins


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Could be?  heard he wants to put that 800 cfm carb on his Prius and give it a go thru the MUD



Prius?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

is it a blue prius?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. In da house
And Im outside on this ipad thigy. I caint talk on this thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> My cow moose and twins



Nice avatar!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. In da house
> And Im outside on this ipad thigy. I caint talk on this thing.



Arent you supposed to type on them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. In da house
> And Im outside on this ipad thigy. I caint talk on this thing.



Hey schweety!  

Yeah I got one too to two, no likey talkin on it......just browsin!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prius?



OOOPPPPSS forgot you ran into a small problem with it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

crap


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice avatar!



check photo forum for story


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Arent you supposed to type on them?



I'm gonna jerk a knot in yo tail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

What's up with this fantastic weather? 

Lawd, it was hot and humid in Tejas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> check photo forum for story



10-fo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna jerk a knot in yo tail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

I got 2 cigs left.....I'm gonna suck this blu inside out for the night's over.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


CHIIEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm down to 3 cigs, gonna give quittin a go! Havin one now with Irish coffee, bery sleepy.


good luck!


Jeff C. said:


> Might have to lean on e-cig, but better than the real McCoy!


I bought 2 new flavors when I was in St. Mary's.......... pixie dust & black orange............. but lost my re-chargeable cig looking e-cig!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. In da house
> And Im outside on this ipad thigy. I caint talk on this thing.


 you're doing it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna jerk a knot in yo tail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

Likker and quitting smoking don't go well together!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got 2 cigs left.....I'm gonna suck this blu inside out for the night's over.




I'm proud of ya tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIIEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> good luck!
> 
> ...



Heyyyyyy galfriend! 

Y'all had your trip?

I still got one of the rechargeable's, but don't have any cartridges to put in it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna jerk a knot in yo tail.



how ya do that?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIIEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> good luck!
> 
> ...



You lost .........it aint in the camper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm proud of ya tho.



Thanks, gonna give it a try. Ain't going to be easy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how ya do that?



OH this is going to be fun to watch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gotta go feed the dogs. See ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how ya do that?



Com'ere....

you turn around, I tie a knot in yo tail and jerk it. Then you scamper off tryin to tuck it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2014)

Quitting cigs.     JUST QUIT !!!!   Drink water is how I did so.   You just have to want to.   No going back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta go feed the dogs. See ya'll.



Later gator!




gobbleinwoods said:


> Quitting cigs.     JUST QUIT !!!!   Drink water is how I did so.   You just have to want to.   No going back.



Yessir....got a feeling I'm going to be drinking a lot of it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyyy galfriend!
> 
> Y'all had your trip?
> 
> I still got one of the rechargeable's, but don't have any cartridges to put in it.


We had a blast!
You can get the juice & put in the cartridges that go with it.......... or have you thrown them away? 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You lost .........it aint in the camper.


I didn't have it wiff me there.
ok, I gotta duck out early, got places to go & things to buy............ later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

hfh=never had his tail jerked in a knot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> We had a blast!
> You can get the juice & put in the cartridges that go with it.......... or have you thrown them away?
> 
> I didn't have it wiff me there.
> ok, I gotta duck out early, got places to go & things to buy............ later!




  

Later girl!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh=never had his tail jerked in a knot.



Then he definitely isn't my bro because both mother and father knew how and did.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 30, 2014)

Bye keebs bye mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok....I've got to find somthin to eat. Haven't had anything but 2 lil bags of pretzels and a coke on da plane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2014)

Mud=gone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Later y'all


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Harr is what?  good, comb able, not edible,







Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?







Jeff C. said:


> I'm down to 3 cigs, gonna give quittin a go! Havin one now with Irish coffee, bery sleepy.



You can do it! 


Wish my FIL would quit. He can't breathe as it is yet he still lights one up.  Dr's won't give him oxygen which is a good thing I reckon cause knowing him he'd just blow himself up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You can do it!
> 
> 
> Wish my FIL would quit. He can't breathe as it is yet he still lights one up.  Dr's won't give him oxygen which is a good thing I reckon cause knowing him he'd just blow himself up.



H is for Harris   so hair is ?????   Bad but it was early AM


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2014)

thats a bad girl there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2014)

What kinda bike neph ?? 




zoomzoom . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kinda bike neph ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ol Kawasaki Vulcan 1500.......waaaaaaayyyy more bike than I needed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ol Kawasaki Vulcan 1500.......waaaaaaayyyy more bike than I needed





Don't know much about bikes, but I think that was the fastest one produced the year it came out ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> thats a bad girl there



Glad to see that helmet.love.
She's pretty.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got 2 cigs left.....I'm gonna suck this blu inside out for the night's over.



Im 8 days smoke free right now, after a pack-a-day for a little over a year. I know a year isn't very long, but I went from not being a smoker, to a pack a day in a month when I started.

Its not easy and not fun but you can do it Jeff.
About the only thing keeping me away from them right now is just not wanting to smell like a ash tray around my girl, if it wasn't for that I don't think I'd be strong enough.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2014)

blu cigs ain much to pull on


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know much about bikes, but I think that was the fastest one produced the year it came out ??



BUBF= butt ugly but fast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad to see that helmet.love.
> She's pretty.




Ya gotcha winder open yet ???  





Hankus said:


> ol Kawasaki Vulcan 1500.......waaaaaaayyyy more bike than I needed






Wow, that's alotta CC's !!  Be careful bro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2014)

Good goggly moggly it is morning again.   Well the coffee is brewed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2014)

EE, I saw the white screen this morning at 3:50.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2014)

it was at 4 yesterday, dunno if that's the new norm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> it was at 4 yesterday, dunno if that's the new norm



The new norm has been from 3-4 approximately for the last 6 months.   I just haven't been up at that time to see it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

'Morning kids, bout got another one wrapped up, have a good day !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good goggly moggly it is morning again.   Well the coffee is brewed





gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, I saw the white screen this morning at 3:50.





Hankus said:


> it was at 4 yesterday, dunno if that's the new norm





gobbleinwoods said:


> The new norm has been from 3-4 approximately for the last 6 months.   I just haven't been up at that time to see it.




Dang, some of you are up really EARLY today.



In regards to that dreaded "white screen", I haven't seen it but once in the past couple of months now.  I was really glad when someone changed the "updating time" each night so that it didn't interfere with us early risers etc.  It was very frustrating when you got up, got dressed, and then had "No Where to Go".  I know that I complained a lot about that inconvenience before it finally was changed.  Lately, I have gotten lazy and have slept an extra hour here and there instead of getting up with the chickens.

Thankfully, Gobblin has me covered with plenty of fresh brewed coffee every morning.  Now all I need is a nice breakfast platter from Cracker Barrel waiting on me as well.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning kids, bout got another one wrapped up, have a good day !!




Quack, glad to see that you have made it through another night of fun and excitement.


Now, just a note to Jeff C................Welcome back and I am glad that you survived Texas.  Now enjoy your two weeks of "off time".


Hope all of you drivelers will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Mornin....fightin the urge!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks Mike! Whewww....it was hot and humid. Corpus wasn't quite as bad, had a 20 mph wind coming off the Gulf.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....fightin the urge!




Jeff, I hope that you can totally quit and soon too. 

Here is something that is a true "shock value" for me and hopefully to everyone else.

My father was diagnosed with lung cancer (after smoking for 45 years) and he was 6 ft tall and weighed 180 pounds at that time.  Even after chemo and radiation treatments, fast forward 15 months later when he died and he weighed only 78 pounds and was a shell of a man.  I have had that image burned into my mind since 1980 and this fact left a lasting impression on me.  I promised him before he died that I would never be a smoker, a drug addict, or an alcoholic and I have kept that vow.  The only drugs that I take are prescription ones and I wish that I didn't have to take them.  I also love a good cold beer as well as anybody but I don't indulge very often as such.  I honestly don't believe that enough money has ever been printed to make me decide to want to smoke, do drugs, or become a total alcoholic as such.  I know that this in not a pretty picture but it surely is enough for me not to want to do those things.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm awake.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Mike! Whewww....it was hot and humid. Corpus wasn't quite as bad, had a 20 mph wind coming off the Gulf.




You are right, that area is not to bad at all.  Teresa's brother just built a condominium there on the beach in Port Aransas which is really close to Corpus Christi and they love that area.  I found out just last night that he paid cash for this entire project.  It is super expensive where he built because it is a gated community and really upscale (way too rich for my blood for sure).  They live in Houston but they frequently visit that area, so he decided to build a place down there because it is so nice and beautiful.  You are right about the breeze too as it seems to never stop coming off the ocean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Rise and shine!!! Its another beautiful day in tifton!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning maam.  Did you make it to muds pool party?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 


My Mama & my sis are on their way here for a visit! 

Kids start school tomorrow......man I ain't gonna wanna get up early!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2014)

mernin!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

school starts on a Friday?  Odd.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning maam.  Did you make it to muds pool party?



What happens at muds pool parties stay at muds pool parties


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> school starts on a Friday?  Odd.....



Dont get your new school shoes dirty before you go back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What happens at muds pool parties stay at muds pool parties



FINALLY got my buddies truck running right yesterday.  TIming might be a degree or 2 off but there is no spiiting back through the carb, no bent pushrods, no cylinders missing.  Headers feeding into a 2 chamber flowmaster with a 3" exhaust.  Sounds pretty good for a street truck.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> school starts on a Friday?  Odd.....



I reckon they do it so the kids can have a laid back day & get use to their schedules & then come Monday they will be ready to buckle down(yeah right) & do their school work.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> FINALLY got my buddies truck running right yesterday.  TIming might be a degree or 2 off but there is no spiiting back through the carb, no bent pushrods, no cylinders missing.  Headers feeding into a 2 chamber flowmaster with a 3" exhaust.  Sounds pretty good for a street truck.



I'm sorry all I heard was "Blah, Blah, Blah......."


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> My Mama & my sis are on their way here for a visit!
> ...





Keebs said:


> mernin!





karen936 said:


> Morning








Hello ladies




havin_fun_huntin said:


> FINALLY got my buddies truck running right yesterday.  TIming might be a degree or 2 off but there is no spiiting back through the carb, no bent pushrods, no cylinders missing.  Headers feeding into a 2 chamber flowmaster with a 3" exhaust.  Sounds pretty good for a street truck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm sorry all I heard was "Blah, Blah, Blah......."



Truck goes vroom vroom.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Truck goes vroom vroom.



 I was just ! I have heard that kinda talk for nearly 15 years from my hubby!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett = doesn't care about trucks


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

crickett = bored by hfh


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett= only worried bout hillbilly's drivin thru her yard


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett = self-centered


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Friday eve = GC eve


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hdm03 = not king


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

Mud = super excited


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

hfh = no flop


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

hfh = scared to flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mud = lol'ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crickett = bored by hfh



most women are


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

^^^ x's 2 lolmborotf


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> most women are



hfh = no pity party here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> hfh = no pity party here



werent lookin for pity party, just stating facts maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> werent lookin for pity party, just stating facts maam



Sunshine seen something in you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sunshine seen something in you.



I think she was desperate...  Or felt sorry for me.  Not sure which...  MAybe it was the lies I told her...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think she was desperate...  Or felt sorry for me.  Not sure which...  MAybe it was the lies I told her...



She does fall for the lies real easy. She got on a fourwheeler with me after i've been drinking all day and asks me , "we're not going in the mud are we?? "
No of course not. And she piles right on. She aint all there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ^^^ x's 2 lolmborotf



uhh, do what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She does fall for the lies real easy. She got on a fourwheeler with me after i've been drinking all day and asks me , "we're not going in the mud are we?? "
> No of course not. And she piles right on. She aint all there



 for sure, she isnt the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for sure, she isnt the brightest crayon in the box.



Come to think of it, every girl there did that. 
Youre not taking me in the mud are you?
No, get on.
OK

Driveler women are easy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

this might get interesting


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

hfh = very easy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Come to think of it, every girl there did that.
> Youre not taking me in the mud are you?
> No, get on.
> OK
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = very easy



what does that even mean?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

I didn't get no mud on me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't get no mud on me.



Mud forgot to mention LMS was the only 100% sober driveler woman to ride with him...

You... not so much


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what does that even mean?



I have no clue......I'm just trying to fit in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud forgot to mention LMS was the only 100% sober driveler woman to ride with him...
> 
> You... not so much


I DIDN'T GIT NO MUD ON ME.


hdm03 said:


> I have no clue......I'm just trying to fit in.



laughing out loud my booty off rolling on the floor laughing . 

It's all wrong.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Mrs h22= anti-mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

where keebs to 2dhey?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mernin!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> where keebs to 2dhey?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Somehow I missed that.. MORNING KEEBS!!!!!


Oh, Mrs H, where is H22 I need to tell him something


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Somehow I missed that.. MORNING KEEBS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, Mrs H, where is H22 I need to tell him something



He don't get on the forum much. He's takin what their givin cause he works for a livin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Snap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

crackle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

pop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Pow


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

What i miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss?



Nothing. Absolutely NOTHING.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss?



nothing, its dead in hurr cept me and Mrs H. We be talking about Rice crispy cereal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

bigelo had a hot judge today..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't get no mud on me.



You want some mud on  you??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeffro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!



Poor jeff, if he is reading back he is going to be highly disappointed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!



Mudro!!! 

Jeff C.=still smoking 


Unpacking bag and found another pack that had slid down in bottom of backpack. 

Will try again when this one is gone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!
> 
> Jeff C.=still smoking
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor jeff, if he is reading back he is going to be highly disappointed



I just read 1/2 way back.

1/2=total driveler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!
> 
> Jeff C.=still smoking
> 
> ...



I know a feller who quit.  He said he still has a full carton in his freezer.  I dont see ow he resist the temptation


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Tell me about it! I thought I was runnin low mighty quick on that last trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know a feller who quit.  He said he still has a full carton in his freezer.  I dont see ow he resist the temptation



The one an only time I've ever quit, I carried an open pack in my top pocket the entire time. 

But yeah.....I eventually started back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Gonna head over to brudda's for a while....Jag's in the truck waitin on me. CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Have fun Jeff


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna head over to brudda's for a while....Jag's in the truck waitin on me. CYL!



later jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry



whats 4 lunch?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Crickett= only worried bout hillbilly's driven thru her yard




Not no more!  Left them hillbillies back in Cherokee Co. Now we live in a culdesac & rarely any cars come down this far. 



hdm03 said:


> Crickett = self-centered



hdm03= annoying 




Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!
> 
> Jeff C.=still smoking
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats 4 lunch?


I dunno yet


Crickett said:


> Not no more!  Left them hillbillies back in Cherokee Co. Now we live in a culdesac & rarely any cars come down this far.
> 
> 
> 
> hdm03= annoying


Now crickett= backwoods hillbillyette


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hdm03???????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

HOWDY 

dang the wife is off so can't play much have to pretend to get something done


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HOWDY
> 
> dang the wife is off so can't play much have to pretend to get something done



You ant gotta get anything accomplished as long as you look busy


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Now crickett= backwoods hillbillyette


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

crickett that isnt safe maam.  I hope that is unloaded


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett that isnt safe maam.  I hope that is unloaded


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You ant gotta get anything accomplished as long as you look busy



AH a man of wisdom  and sound like you speak from experience


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> AH a man of wisdom  and sound like you speak from experience



At work, yes.  At home I actually have to work


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





Crickett said:


>





The Lady has style.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Lady has style.



Shes careless with tehm there guns.  She needs to go back and retake her hunter safety course.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes careless with tehm there guns.  She needs to go back and retake her hunter safety course.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Lady has style.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes careless with tehm there guns.  She needs to go back and retake her hunter safety course.





Just stay in the clear, and you`ll be okay.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> thats a bad girl there



Hankus =


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

Nic=


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nic=



Um, Nic, something you need to tell us?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um, Nic, something you need to tell us?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nic=





Love it!!  




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um, Nic, something you need to tell us?




I`m a peaceful old soul...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kinda reply only Ol' Nic could give


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

taco bell


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> taco bell



Well, we know where youll be the rest of the afternoon....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The kinda reply only Ol' Nic could give





I done and mellered out in my old age.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Errbody left cept me and wycliff


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mud???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, we know where youll be the rest of the afternoon....





hdm03 said:


> mud???



Keep up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm back


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

from where?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Where is Keebs
If I find out she came up this way I'm gonna be


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> from where?



shp


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

shp-ing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

It's raining.



Never mind. It stopped.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

It's raining.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Stopped.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

shp = Supportive Housing Program


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

that's nice


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

not raining


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

still not raining


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> from where?


FTT


hdm03 said:


> still not raining



Hope it dont rain here till monday, i got lots to do


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

FTT-ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Mud=LFTT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


Ya'll know what Friday's is for.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

What's for suppa


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> Ya'll know what Friday's is for.



smokin' weeds?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's for suppa



Probably BLT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> Ya'll know what Friday's is for.



Going places?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> smokin' weeds?





hdm03 said:


> Probably BLT


I don't eat maters.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Going places?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't eat maters.



Jesus doesn't love you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jesus doesn't love you!



Does it count if I tried numerous times.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Does it count if I tried numerous times.



do you eat sketti?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> do you eat sketti?



Only 1 time a year. No joke. My family don't like it, but we eat it once a year just to say we did. It's a very special day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> tomorrow is my friday!
> 
> 
> Ya'll know what friday's is for.:d



gc ?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only 1 time a year. No joke. My family don't like it, but we eat it once a year just to say we did. It's a very special day.



I stand by my original statement; sowwy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only 1 time a year. No joke. My family don't like it, but we eat it once a year just to say we did. It's a very special day.





You really don`t like maters?

How about chili?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

I dont eat maters either but I love chilli and ketchup... go figure


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont eat maters either but I love chilli and ketchup... go figure



we knew you were a knucklehead; didn't know this about MizzH22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You really don`t like maters?
> 
> How about chili?


Love me some chili!
I can eat them cooked. The fresh ones make my mouth and throat itch to high heavens. 
Same thing with pecans. 


hdm03 said:


> we knew you were a knucklehead; didn't know this about MizzH22



I caint hep it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some chili!
> I can eat them cooked. The fresh ones make my mouth and throat itch to high heavens.
> Same thing with pecans.
> 
> ...





In that case, I forgive you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Time is up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> In that case, I forgive you.



Thank you!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you!



I haven't forgiven you; it will take me some time to get over this.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

MizzH22 = anti tomato


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> Ya'll know what Friday's is for.


Golden Corral??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't eat maters.


 But y'all make the best pickled green tomaters???


hdm03 said:


> do you eat sketti?


Yes i do, thats a dumb question


gobbleinwoods said:


> gc ?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont eat maters either but I love chilli and ketchup... go figure


 I can eat a plate of maters salted and peppered


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is up!


Bye



hdm03 said:


> MizzH22 = anti tomato


Mrs. H22 = tamater hater


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> we knew you were a knucklehead; didn't know this about MizzH22



dont be hatin.  raw maters= nasty


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont be hatin.  raw maters= nasty



x2 

My hubby will sit & eat one sliced on a plate with salt & pepper! So GROSS!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont be hatin.  raw maters= nasty



raw maters is passion fruit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> x2
> 
> My hubby will sit & eat one sliced on a plate with salt & pepper! So GROSS!



Your hubby is the man


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

I plant cherry tomato's in a pot on the back porch so when i walk by i'll just pop one in my mouth, yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

Look what my Nanny sent to me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Fried green tomato's are delic.. deliscuios...delisuo.. good too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Mud likes a food... who woulda thunk it...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Look what my Nanny sent to me!



Your Nanny is the man too.
I mean the woman too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried green tomato's are delic.. deliscuios...delisuo.. good too.



OF course they are... Fried dont = raw


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I plant cherry tomato's in a pot on the back porch so when i walk by i'll just pop one in my mouth, yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I use to eat those when I was a kid. I'd pick 'em out of my Nanny's garden. 


mudracing101 said:


> Fried green tomato's are delic.. deliscuios...delisuo.. good too.



Now I want fried green maters for dinner! I ain't got none! 



mudracing101 said:


> Your Nanny is the man too.
> I mean the woman too




Yes she is!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried green tomato's are delic.. deliscuios...delisuo.. good too.



true dat.....that is a weekend staple at my house


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap



crap x's 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap x's 2



is that a for fore four 4?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Fitty mo minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> thudy mo minutes



Fixed it fer ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

word?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

I done ate all my olives stuffed with jalep.'s. Gotta huge jar of the regular ones. I gotta go by the store on the way home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> word?



to your mother


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> to your mother


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Word to your mother, ice ice baby,  you dont get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Pull up in the driveway, park, and as I'm walkin in with Jag, I say, "we're not cutting any grass today". He says, "OK".

I sit down log on here and hear the lawnmower crank up and head out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> word to your mother, ice ice baby,  You dont get it



omh.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

Jag = rebel


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2014)

jeff C hole = omh-ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jag = rebel





hdm03 said:


> jeff C hole = omh-ing



Jeff C.=  x's 3


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> omh.



thats funny that youve never heard that


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

leroy fill him in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> leroy fill him in.



Jeff dont listen to white rappers?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff dont listen to white rappers?



I thought even people that dont like it has heard that or made fun of it at one time or another.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bout thirty or 15 more minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Jagg said hes too legit to quit cutting grass


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jagg said hes too legit to quit cutting grass



See you get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> thats funny that youve never heard that





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff dont listen to white rappers?



Man, that was a lonnnnnng time ago!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jagg said hes too legit to quit cutting grass



I'm glad he didn listen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Picked up a grocery sack full of green apples at brother's, hope MizT will make some jelly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout thirty or 15 more minutes



Guess you gonna haveta drive. Keebs is MIA.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pull up in the driveway, park, and as I'm walkin in with Jag, I say, "we're not cutting any grass today". He says, "OK".
> 
> I sit down log on here and hear the lawnmower crank up and head out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess you gonna haveta drive. Keebs is MIA.



Keebs dont lub us no mo..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



That's all I could do when I heard it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Good Lord....gonna have to eat some mater sammiches, we're loaded up all of a sudden.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm late but I like maters with sugar on top


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

deys sum matet eat fool round hurr, goodness


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm late but I like maters with sugar on top



your ruining perfectly good sugar


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm late but I like maters with sugar on top



Hmmmmmm.....never tried that, unless they were cooked maters.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your ruining perfectly good sugar


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm late but I like maters with sugar on top



Say what.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say what.



Its soooooooooooo goooooooooooooooood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

hfh=weirdO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

karen done gave these folks idears.   !/2 the drivelers gonna have the diabetical now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Its that time, later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh=weirdO



My food eats maters.....


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> karen done gave these folks idears.   !/2 the drivelers gonna have the diabetical now



least I'm good for something


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> least I'm good for something



I read yopost earlier in the Billy thread.  You gave him great advice on what to tell the judge


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I read yopost earlier in the Billy thread.  You gave him great advice on what to tell the judge



I do try


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

Maters need salt and black pepper. On occasion, a little ground cayenne.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Maters need salt and black pepper. On occasion, a little ground cayenne.



U gotta try them with sugar


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> U gotta try them with sugar




Uhh, no thanks.  That would be like puttin` sugar on grits.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ya'll sure don't know what your missing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, no thanks.  That would be like puttin` sugar on grits.



That's what I'z thinkin.No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rain.



You're welcome.
I was just thinking about flounder gigging lights and bam!! the clouds rolled in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You're welcome.
> I was just thinking about flounder gigging lights and bam!! the clouds rolled in.





Hold off about 30 minutes if you will. I got 2 big ribeyes fixin` to hit the grill.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Would you paleaze leave that poor horse alone.


rhbama3 said:


> You're welcome.
> I was just thinking about flounder gigging lights and bam!! the clouds rolled in.



Sorry, we need it bad. And, thank ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hold off about 30 minutes if you will. I got 2 big ribeyes fixin` to hit the grill.



I think a plate full of fried catfish and bream is on the menu here for us tonight.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, no thanks.  That would be like puttin` sugar on grits.



Guilty


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I think a plate full of fried catfish and bream is on the menu here for us tonight.




Dang, that sounds good too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hold off about 30 minutes if you will. I got 2 big ribeyes fixin` to hit the grill.



H22 got a umbrella holder on his grill.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Guilty





 Miss Crickett, say it ain`t so...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Crickett, say it ain`t so...



I blame my mama for it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got a umbrella holder on his grill.





Nicodemus will drown before he stand under an umbereller.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got a umbrella holder on his grill.





We got our grill on the front porch. It's more like a concrete pad than a porch but it's covered!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Guilty


Cream of wheat. Not grits.No No:


Nicodemus said:


> Nicodemus will drown before he stand under an umbereller.



It's a big ol wore out beach umbrella. Does that help


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We got our grill on the front porch. It's more like a concrete pad than a porch but it's covered!





I really need to set me up a outside kitchen out at the barn where I clean fish, hogs, and deer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cream of wheat. Not grits.No No:
> 
> 
> It's a big ol wore out beach umbrella. Does that help





Is that still an umbereller?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cream of wheat. Not grits.No No:



Ewww...that stuff nasty! No No:



Nicodemus said:


> I really need to set me up a outside kitchen out at the barn where I clean fish, hogs, and deer.



I really want an outside kitchen too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Is that still an umbereller?



Yep, just 8 foot wide.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ewww...that stuff nasty! No No:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want an outside kitchen too!



I agree, on both counts. We back on good terms again, you and me.   




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, just 8 foot wide.





I`m disheartened with you. Don`t like garden fresh maters, but eat cream of wheat???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

WOW! Posting from old jalopy on windows XP. 

Only took about 30 mins to get her started and rollin....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree, on both counts. We back on good terms again, you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blame my mamma. I don't eat it, but growing we either had oatmeal or cream o wheat. She said it stuck to our ribs. With 4 younguns, we didn't eat high on da hawg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Bama, mozy on up 75N.....we need some rain!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Jumpin around to see how long it takes to load a new page.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blame my mamma. I don't eat it, but growing we either had oatmeal or cream o wheat. She said it stuck to our ribs. With 4 younguns, we didn't eat high on da hawg.





Awww, you good.      We ate what we grew, for the most part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic?





.....?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> U gotta try them with sugar



Grow the variety "Sungold" and you wont need to put sugar on em!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Man, there are few things that smell better than frying fish.... tater tots, cream pea's, and half a tomato will complete the plate.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

3 down, 8 to go . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 down, 8 to go . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, there are few things that smell better than frying fish.... tater tots, cream pea's, and half a tomato will complete the plate.



Aint that the truth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> .....?



 Maybe I should've said Mud? or crap!

Let me make haste!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 down, 8 to go . .



How many more days, Doc?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I should've said Mud? or crap!
> 
> Let me make haste!



My daddy always told me to make haste when he told me to do something. Mandy, go cut the grass..... make haste.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

I like black eyed peas butter beans and
fried fat back with me some cornbread


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hubby won't let me eat fried fat back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hubby won't let me eat fried fat back.



 karen936=needs new hubby


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My daddy always told me to make haste when he told me to do something. Mandy, go cut the grass..... make haste.



Haste makes waste!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> karen936=needs new hubby



It's been 36 years I don't feel like breaking in a new
one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Haste makes waste!



He said that too. 

He also asked, what did they allow? After I would hang up the telephone talking to whoever called.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said that too.
> 
> He also asked, what did they allow? After I would hang up the telephone talking to whoever called.



No. He said, make haste not waste. 
I can't believe I remembered that. Thanks Jeff C.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree, on both counts. We back on good terms again, you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blame my mamma. I don't eat it, but growing we either had oatmeal or cream o wheat. She said it stuck to our ribs. With 4 younguns, we didn't eat high on da hawg.


 My mama tried to get me to eat oatmeal & cream of wheat but I'd refuse so she finally gave up. We always had cold cereal most days before school.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> It's been 36 years I don't feel like breaking in a new
> one.



Get a young'un...cain't teach old dogs new tricks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. He said, make haste not waste.
> I can't believe I remembered that. Thanks Jeff C.



Anytime schweety!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Jeff how long does it take that puter to get back here from there?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

By the way I like my maters with salt, pepper, and covered up with mayo


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2014)

I like him just fine the way he is Chief


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I like him just fine the way he is Chief



Karen =


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How many more days, Doc?





7 mo after tonight !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 7 mo after tonight !!



I know exactly how you feel. Got 8 days of call behind me and 5 more to go. If i can make it. These 12-14 hour days are brutal. They are making me think way too much and y'all know how much that makes my head hurt.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

Ya know what would be a boring job? 


To be a  Rainbird sprinkler, tat,tat,tat, all the time and every couple of seconds you're right back where ya started 

But I sure can sit and watch one work for a long time before I get tired


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya know what would be a boring job?
> 
> 
> To be a  Rainbird sprinkler, tat,tat,tat, all the time and every couple of seconds you're right back where ya started
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Got 8 days of call behind me and 5 more to go. If i can make it. These 12-14 hour days are brutal. They are making me think way too much and y'all know how much that makes my head hurt.





Been working midnights, 84hr weeks with very few days off for a month.  I'm burnt slam out.  Come August 8th (Dawn's 50th birthday)  I'll be off 8 days, told my boss to cover it even if he had to work . . .  


I can't EVEN imagine the stress you're under.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya know what would be a boring job?
> 
> 
> To be a  Rainbird sprinkler, tat,tat,tat, all the time and every couple of seconds you're right back where ya started
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>






Well for some reason I think I need to go fry up a burger or 2 and slice a mater


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 797928



Oh no not you 2,two,to,too or even TOOT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike = stoner


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh no not you 2,two,to,too or even TOOT



You were the one that just gave a sprinkler head enough intelligence to be bored. 
We just figured it was the drugs talking.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mike = stoner





rhbama3 said:


> You were the one that just gave a sprinkler head enough intelligence to be bored.
> We just figured it was the drugs talking.



Maybe then again maybe not


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

After reading back a few pages and catching up I'm sure the SPRINKLER is smarter then a few of the posters


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

lovemylabxs said:


> after reading back a few pages and catching up i'm sure the sprinkler is smarter then a few of the posters


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> After reading back a few pages and catching up I'm sure the SPRINKLER is smarter then a few of the posters



I ain't dat toopid!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't dat toopid!





Mike done spun out . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mike done spun out . .



reckon what he was sprinklin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2014)

Speaking of sprinklin......it's spittin here. Lawd knows we need it,  the weeds aren't even growin.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of sprinklin......it's spittin here. Lawd knows we need it,  the weeds aren't even growin.



It's so dry up here I saw a Jack Rabbit packin a canteen


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> reckon what he was sprinklin?



Salt and Pepper on my maters


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

Erybody done spun out and crashed . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody done spun out and crashed . .



Nope!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, there are few things that smell better than frying fish.... tater tots, cream pea's, and half a tomato will complete the plate.



If'n you have hot oil for fish, why not go ahead and dog corn dogers/hushpuppies?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody done spun out and crashed . .



Or gotten up wondering how the night crew was fairing.

Morning blood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

Corn ???  When did I eat corn ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2014)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you early risers.

Gobblin, dang if you don't get up earlier every day.  Just wondering when you sleep these days.  


Quack is starting a serious countdown on his vacation time with Ms. Dawn.  I am thinking that a "Brinks Truck" will probably be following them around on their entire vacation too.  Shucks after working 84 hours per week for such a long time, you don't have any time to spend your money so it must be piling up 8 ft high by now!!!    


Coffee, coffee, coffee..........I need some coffee just to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Corn ???  When did I eat corn ??




Dang, you are in trouble for sure if you can't remember that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

Sleep is overrated.   




Unless you aren't getting any!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sleep is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We are talking about sleep, right???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If'n you have hot oil for fish, why not go ahead and dog corn dogers/hushpuppies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning sir! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2014)

Good Morning Blood.  Hope your Friday is a good one.


I think that I am going to buy a lottery ticket today because:

I posted on three different threads this morning and dang if I didn't become the proverbial "Kang" on all three of them.  That ain't never happened before. 

Sure hope that won't make several drivelers mad at me today.

Shucks, I am looking forward to winning some "big money" today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sleep is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> We are talking about sleep, right???



Maybe.    

mod alert             bama is peeking in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Mornin youngins and those of you that wake early!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

morning Crickett


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2014)

Is mudfest canceled?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Is mudfest canceled?



Yes! Keebs joined peta and became a vegetarian! She is moving to California to raise money for the next Clinton administration campaign! Sad!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning, FRIDAY made it Lets knock this day out and get the weekend started





Migmack said:


> Is mudfest canceled?



No , we'll have it somewhere, just not at the same place its been for the last 3 years.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

Happy Golden Corral Day!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Golden Corral Day!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Corn ???  When did I eat corn ??



 thanks for sharing


Morning folks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

HI


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey Blood
Tell your wife I said Hi. She'll know what it means.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Crickett



Mornin 




Well I got the youngins dropped off at school. Now I gotta go to TSC & get chick feed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh My!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Anybody heard from Keebs?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Blood
> Tell your wife I said Hi. She'll know what it means.



O Lord.... I'm afraid to ask ... But okay I will do it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Anybody heard from Keebs?



no  She dont lub us no mo


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no  She dont lub us no mo



Maybe iffin you'd a sang her "Warm Kitty"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> O Lord.... I'm afraid to ask ... But okay I will do it!



It's a joke on here, but seriously tell her I said hey.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a joke on here, but seriously tell her I said hey.



You tell yourself I said hey; you'll know what it means


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a joke on here, but seriously tell her I said hey.



Blood , tell her mud said hey too


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

Gc?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

crap


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a joke on here, but seriously tell her I said hey.



There is no JOKIN allowed in the DRIVELER 

Where is that WANNABE MOD hdm 

Mornin MH22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You tell yourself I said hey; you'll know what it means



H22 gonna be JEALOUS.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 gonna be JEALOUS.



He won't know; he's takin' what they give him cause he's workin' for a livin'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You tell yourself I said hey; you'll know what it means



 ..that funny, I dont care who ya are


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> There is no JOKIN allowed in the DRIVELER
> 
> Where is that WANNABE MOD hdm
> 
> Mornin MH22


Mornin


hdm03 said:


> crap



Found him^^


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Found him^^



Go ahead and throw him out I think he's spoiled


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

hush it Mike; consider this a friendly warning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hush it Mike; consider this a friendly warning



 be nice to mike, hes gonna take us all elk hunting..... 













he just dont know it yet


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> be nice to mike, hes gonna take us all elk hunting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can still be friends with him after i bandeded him


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hush it Mike; consider this a friendly warning



You can't make me heck you have one job fix the clock and we still don't know what time it it except that it's 5 oclock somewhere


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You can't make me heck you have one job fix the clock and we still don't know what time it it except that it's 5 oclock somewhere



He told me In PM he was going to have the clock right 2 times a day pretty soon...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Quack told Quackin Stackin to GO TO BED.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

It's my Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack told Quackin Stackin to GO TO BED.



I seen that
Oh, by the way..... Hey
And i dont care if Chris does get jealous


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeffro!!! Tell Mrs. T i said goot morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

careful mud, you done admitted Chris can out run you


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!! Tell Mrs. T i said goot morning



Do you think she'll know what it means?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Found him^^


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Do you think she'll know what it means?



If any one does she does


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack told Quackin Stackin to GO TO BED.





Dude needs to put a shirt on too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> careful mud, you done admitted Chris can out run you



Yep, but i done found his weakness.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hdm03??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> be nice to mike, hes gonna take us all elk hunting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get out your BIG BOY Clothes you're going to need them  Oh you low landers better bring some O2 camps at around 38 to 4000 ft the air might seem a bit thin to ya

I can always use another pack mule to get my elk out


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dude needs to put a shirt on too!



Hey..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Get out your BIG BOY Clothes you're going to need them  Oh you low landers better bring some O2 camps at around 38 to 4000 ft the air might seem a bit thin to ya
> 
> I can always use another pack mule to get my elk out


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack told Quackin Stackin to GO TO BED.



I saw that! 

He reminds me of spoonbill! 



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!! Tell Mrs. T i said goot morning



I will if I can get her to answer my text.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Get out your BIG BOY Clothes you're going to need them  Oh you low landers better bring some O2 camps at around 38 to 4000 ft the air might seem a bit thin to ya
> 
> I can always use another pack mule to get my elk out



HDM, can I borrow a few shirts?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Do you think she'll know what it means?



I doubt it....she don't know what it means when I say it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> be nice to mike, hes gonna take us all elk hunting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He`s already invited me.  

Mornin` folks. nice day to hit the red button.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I doubt it....she don't know what it means when I say it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

craps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s already invited me.
> 
> Mornin` folks. nice day to hit the red button.



somebody gonna get in trouble


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HDM, can I borrow a few shirts?


oh snap, burn


Jeff C. said:


> I doubt it....she don't know what it means when I say it.






Nicodemus said:


> He`s already invited me.
> 
> Mornin` folks. nice day to hit the red button.



Morning  Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s already invited me.
> 
> Mornin` folks. nice day to hit the red button.



Good mornin sunshine.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

The trip will be a little earlier this year so might not be to much snow but it does still get kind of cool at night but I know where they like to bed down


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

ok mikey is making me jealous.. get him hdm..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

golden corral = cooking extra food today


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

Folks, there`s fixin` to be a serious bust on serious threads when some of our members crowd in and derail it. It`s been gettin` worse lately and it needs to stop before we have to take actions that we really don`t want to. 

Please spread the word.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

drive by.............. hi! bye! bbl!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, there`s fixin` to be a serious bust on serious threads when some of our members crowd in and derail it. It`s been gettin` worse lately and it needs to stop before we have to take actions that we really don`t want to.
> 
> Please spread the word.



Yes sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Uh oh, mattech might of just got me in trouble.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

I dont venture far from the driveler these days so Yall behave like Nic said


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning all, how is everyone doing
on this fine fine day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes sir.




Thanks Mandy. There`s plenty of threads that folks can play in without messin` up the serious ones. It`s startin` to run folks off, or they quit postin`. It`s not fair to them.

If anybody has any posts they want to go delete, now`s the time. Before we do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont venture far from the driveler these days so Yall behave like Nic said


You get in enough trouble in here.



karen936 said:


> Morning all, how is everyone doing
> on this fine fine day.


Morning Mrs. Karen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, mattech might of just got me in trouble.



You didn't have to "jump" just cause erybody else did.


Just kidding, but I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

I try to stay away from
that serious stuff.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

These mods gonna run everybody off







wait... this is the thread i can joke in right??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I try to stay away from
> that serious stuff.


Me too.
Mornin mater eatin sugar lady.


mudracing101 said:


> These mods gonna run everybody off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Mandy. There`s plenty of threads that folks can play in without messin` up the serious ones. It`s startin` to run folks off, or they quit postin`. It`s not fair to them.
> 
> If anybody has any posts they want to go delete, now`s the time. Before we do.



Let me know if I've got any, Nic. I know I've done my share of derailing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me know if I've got any, Nic. I know I've done my share of derailing.



you derailed mine one time


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> These mods gonna run everybody off
> 
> 
> 
> ...





We probably will get rid of a few.



You can joke in this one though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Mandy. There`s plenty of threads that folks can play in without messin` up the serious ones. It`s startin` to run folks off, or they quit postin`. It`s not fair to them.
> 
> If anybody has any posts they want to go delete, now`s the time. Before we do.



I totally agree.

I see they took some action. Lost of post been deleted.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Keebs is sad today.
Prayers Keebs feels better soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> you derailed mine one time



I need to step it up then, I'm slackin'!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You get in enough trouble in here.
> 
> 
> Morning Mrs. Karen.



No sir! knock on wood I havent got an infraction... yet

Try to keep my nose pretty clean


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to step it up then, I'm slackin'!



Its ok though, i have add and i'll forget what were talking about any way


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Where's mrs. hornett?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir! knock on wood I havent got an infraction... yet
> 
> Try to keep my nose pretty clean



You missed a spot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok though, i have add and i'll forget what were talking about any way



Wouldnt that be subtract if you forget?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's mrs. hornett?



She's in the toilet right now, would you like to leave a message??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok though, i have add and i'll forget what were talking about any way



Don't forget......today is Friday!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.
> Mornin mater eatin sugar lady.



Morning Mrs. H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

kinda upset hdm has replied to my post about borrowing some shirts


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wouldnt that be subtract if you forget?



Some call it crs, its all the same.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't forget......today is Friday!



Wont forget that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Got to check a pm,  y'all dont flop the next page


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's mrs. hornett?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> kinda upset hdm has replied to my post about borrowing some shirts



i didn't get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

karen=qwang


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

I did though


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i didn't get it



you musta been busy looking at menus online?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> karen=qwang


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you musta been busy looking at menus online?



i am gettin' hungry.......can't decide what i wants


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hello Mud



Hey


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

I need a tag line.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i am gettin' hungry.......can't decide what i wants



Lets see, there will be salad, mashed taters, fish, roast, turnips, messican food, deserts, chili, soups,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

go to your local tag office?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i am gettin' hungry.......can't decide what i wants



Mud said that cat is good.  you should eat chinese food


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I need a tag line.



Yes you do, usually one of these naggin mods will give you one for ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I need a tag line.



I think your dog is asking "wha chu lookin at?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud said that cat is good.  you should eat chinese food



Thats one thing i draw the line on, i dont eat chinese cats.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I need a tag line.



Here ya go.


"I try to stay away from
that serious stuff."


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> "I try to stay away from
> that serious stuff."



Thanks Mrs. H.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats one thing i draw the line on, i dont eat chinese cats.



what about american cats? are the ok to eat?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what about american cats? are the ok to eat?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

mud gonna put a hurtin' on GC today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud gonna put a hurtin' on GC today



every friday all friday and friday nights


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, there`s fixin` to be a serious bust on serious threads when some of our members crowd in and derail it. It`s been gettin` worse lately and it needs to stop before we have to take actions that we really don`t want to.
> 
> Please spread the word.







Keebs said:


> drive by.............. hi! bye! bbl!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont venture far from the driveler these days so Yall behave like Nic said



Me neither! 



karen936 said:


> I try to stay away from
> that serious stuff.



Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Gonna be fresh from the garden mater sammiches here. Slathered in mayo and mustard, YES MUSTARD, sprinkled generously with salt, and plastered with black pepper!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be fresh from the garden mater sammiches here. Slathered in mayo and mustard, YES MUSTARD, sprinkled generously with salt, and plastered with black pepper!



NASTY! 



I'm going to lunch with my hubby!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

I got a grilt dot dawg wiff MUSTARD fo lunch.
I aint hungry yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be fresh from the garden mater sammiches here. Slathered in mayo and mustard, YES MUSTARD, sprinkled generously with salt, and plastered with black pepper!



 Sounds great to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a grilt dot dawg wiff MUSTARD fo lunch.
> I aint hungry yet.



That sounds good too, two


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm starving.....waitin on my hubby so we can go get something. Don't have a clue what we are eatin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm starving.....waitin on my hubby so we can go get something. Don't have a clue what we are eatin!



I just found out there is a neat sammich shop over by the airport. I wanna try it out. It's called The Spitfire Restaurant.
Here's the link from FB.https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Spitfire-Restaurant/208215889192198?ref=stream


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Having a nice salad


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

Just got back from a ride get ready to DROOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> NASTY!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to lunch with my hubby!



You don't like mustard?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds great to me.



I forgot to add......bread slightly toasted, just so it's barely crispy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Happy INTERNATIONAL BEER DAY erybody!


hdm03 aint got nothin on me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Asahi for lunch... YUM


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

6 Bucks and all look to have the required 3 on one side to be shooters


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

anyone else on a computer not able to log into FB right now?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

Actually; today is National Raspberry Cream Pie Day


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

National Raspberry Cream Pie Day

When : Always August 1st

National Raspberry Cream Pie Day is perfect for raspberry lovers.

Raspberries are one of the gems of summer. Sweet and tasty, it is loved by millions of people (and birds, too!) With the arrival of ripe berries, it is time to make and enjoy some of your favorite dessert treats. High on the list for raspberry lovers, is raspberry cream pie.

Make this a super raspberry day. Go out and pick your own berries. Then, make a raspberry cream pie. Better still, make one for you, and another to give away to a family member, a neighbor, or a friend. Then, dig in and eat a piece of pie....Yummmm!

If you love raspberries, you will also savor National Raspberry Cake Day.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh and for the turknuts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Asahi for lunch... YUM


Who


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 6 Bucks and all look to have the required 3 on one side to be shooters


BEAUTIFUL! 


hdm03 said:


> Actually; today is National Raspberry Cream Pie Day


  GIT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> GIT



Japanese food... hibatchi steak  YUMMY


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone else on a computer not able to log into FB right now?


yeah, sez they have an error.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

Tomorrow is National Mustard Day


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

grown men shouldn't use the word "yummy"


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

When : First Saturday in August

National Mustard Day celebrates the "King of the Condiments".

Mustard is a must have for hot dogs, sausages, and a wide range of sandwiches. Its an important ingredient in many recipes, too.

When it comes to condiments, Mustard is among the most popular. When it comes to longevity, mustard is unrivaled. It has literally been in use to spice up meals for thousands of years. To retain it's status, mustard has not stood still. Rather, it has diversified. It's not just yellow anymore. There's a growing selection, including Honey Mustard, Bold and Spicy, Sharp and Creamy, and of course Dijon Mustard. Take a trip to your refrigerator, and you will  probably find two or three different types of mustard. A trip to the grocery store, will reveal even more selections.

Have a happy National Mustard Day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> National Raspberry Cream Pie Day
> 
> When : Always August 1st
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> grown men shouldn't use the word "yummy"



id get in trouble for saying what I really think about it.  Yummy will have to work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, sez they have an error.........



Thank you maam


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> id get in trouble for saying what I really think about it.  Yummy will have to work



i wasn't referring to you; i said "men."  You're cool Nancy; you can say it


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

gc?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i wasn't referring to you; i said "men."  You're cool Nancy; you can say it



Thanks, your such a swell guy.. 


Or did i mean swollen..  either way, thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks, your such a swell guy..
> 
> 
> Or did i mean swollen..  either way, thanks



either one will work......thanks sweetie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Japanese food... hibatchi steak  YUMMY


Your eyes are gonna go squinty eatin that kinda food. 


hdm03 said:


> When : First Saturday in August
> 
> National Mustard Day celebrates the "King of the Condiments".
> 
> ...



MUD!
How you gonna celebrate


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> When : First Saturday in August
> 
> National Mustard Day celebrates the "King of the Condiments".
> 
> ...



I think we should start calling mud, mudstard!  He da king of mudstard round here.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

Golden Corral will have a mustard fountain.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your eyes are gonna go squinty eatin that kinda food.
> 
> 
> MUD!
> How you gonna celebrate



mrs. hornett22=Racist!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornett22 = white robe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your eyes are gonna go squinty eatin that kinda food.
> 
> 
> MUD!
> How you gonna celebrate



im already squinty eyed.. dont be a hater


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im already squinty eyed.. dont be a hater


 especially when you smile.............. it's sssoooooo cute!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 my mood too wiff the stuff that's going on with people that have rented one of our buildings................ sheesh, some people!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Irritated?




Keebs said:


> especially when you smile.............. it's sssoooooo cute!



Howdy...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Irritated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its Friday at 12:42.. Read my Sig line, you will understand her frustration sir


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> especially when you smile.............. it's sssoooooo cute!



 thank ya maam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Irritated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing can irritate me on a Friday. That's just how me and hdm03 get along. Nothing new.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its Friday at 12:42.. Read my Sig line, you will understand her frustration sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its Friday at 12:42.. Read my Sig line, you will understand her frustration sir




Everyday is Saturday.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nothing can irritate me on a Friday. That's just how me and hdm03 get along. Nothing new.




As long as you aint mad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Everyday is Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  not for working folks.  You done been retired too long to remember


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Irritated?
> Howdy...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> thank ya maam





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Good un!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22,  Keebs+, Jeff C.+= same taste.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

I like the song.. but um... their wigs scare me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like the song.. but um... their wigs scare me



wigs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22,  Keebs+, Jeff C.+= same taste.



How bout this'un?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like the song.. but um... their wigs scare me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout this'un?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

hIGH sKOOL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff, Do you get the radio station 97.1 The River over where you're at


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22,  Keebs+, Jeff C.+= same taste.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Talk this way.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just found out there is a neat sammich shop over by the airport. I wanna try it out. It's called The Spitfire Restaurant.
> Here's the link from FB.https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Spitfire-Restaurant/208215889192198?ref=stream



 We may have to try that one! 

We ended up at the Hibachi Buffet! It was good! I'm stuffed! 



Jeff C. said:


> You don't like mustard?



Nope.... nor maters! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy INTERNATIONAL BEER DAY erybody!
> 
> 
> hdm03 aint got nothin on me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

They finally made a TV series that I like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They finally made a TV series that I like.



Yep......we liked that one. Good series!

They were ruthless!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

I bet jeff fa fa like smoke on the water too


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep......we liked that one. Good series!
> 
> They were ruthless!






My style of weapons.  


Those are the people that The Redhead came from. She`s traced some of her people back to 856 AD in that part of the world.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet jeff fa fa like smoke on the water too



That's what my phone rings to when my hubby calls me!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My style of weapons.
> 
> 
> Those are the people that The Redhead came from. She`s traced some of her people back to 856 AD in that part of the world.



Cool!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> That's what my phone rings to when my hubby calls me!



 good stuff


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My style of weapons.
> 
> 
> Those are the people that The Redhead came from. She`s traced some of her people back to 856 AD in that part of the world.


 that's neat info!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good stuff



Yep! My son loves it! My hubby use to be able to play some of it on the guitar but it's been so long ago he's probably forgotten how to.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep! My son loves it! My hubby use to be able to play some of it on the guitar but it's been so long ago he's probably forgotten how to.



I sureonce you learn to actually play you never forget. Just get a little rusty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

BTW, i purchased a guitar thinking I was going to learn ( i generally pick up on things pretty easy).  Not a guitar, its not as easy as people think


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet jeff fa fa like smoke on the water too





Deep Purple. Dadgum, that was a long time ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My style of weapons.
> 
> 
> Those are the people that The Redhead came from. She`s traced some of her people back to 856 AD in that part of the world.



WOW! That's gettin wayyy back.

I've got a buddy down in New Orleans that's last name is Dominque (pron. Domain). All their lives they thought they were french, but his dad traced them back and found out they were actually of spanish descent. Boy, were they surprised. He was actually published, as he wrote a book about his discovery of that lineage. I think his only went back to about the 1500's.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I sureonce you learn to actually play you never forget. Just get a little rusty



When I was pregnant with our daughter he use to play his Martin guitar for her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

GC = lost money today


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet jeff fa fa like smoke on the water too



Dang sho did......w used to do some space truckin too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03?



Mudstard!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Deep Purple. Dadgum, that was a long time ago.



 gotta give credit where credit is due.  LMS cultured me in music once we got together.  She turned me onto some good music I had never heard


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

I always liked this one!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW! That's gettin wayyy back.
> 
> I've got a buddy down in New Orleans that's last name is Dominque (pron. Domain). All their lives they thought they were french, but his dad traced them back and found out they were actually of spanish descent. Boy, were they surprised. He was actually published, as he wrote a book about his discovery of that lineage. I think his only went back to about the 1500's.





It`s something else what you can find when you get into that geneology stuff. As far as she`s gone was that date to one of her Nordic ancestors named Harald. She also has a good bit of Cherokee too.

She`s startin` on my folks, but I don`t know if I want to know about my people. No more than I already know anyway....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My style of weapons.
> 
> 
> Those are the people that The Redhead came from. She`s traced some of her people back to 856 AD in that part of the world.





Crickett said:


> Yep! My son loves it! My hubby use to be able to play some of it on the guitar but it's been so long ago he's probably forgotten how to.


Just like riding a bike. My son plays the guitar among other musical instruments.


Nicodemus said:


> Deep Purple. Dadgum, that was a long time ago.


Way long time ago. I'm old.


mudracing101 said:


> GC = lost money today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s something else what you can find when you get into that geneology stuff. As far as she`s gone was that date to one of her Nordic ancestors named Harald. She also has a good bit of Cherokee too.
> 
> She`s startin` on my folks, but I don`t know if I want to know about my people. No more than I already know anyway....



Thats something IV always wanted to do too.  Problem is there are too many hiccups in my geneology


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats something IV always wanted to do too.  Problem is there are too many hiccups in my geneology





I have some mean folks in my background. I`m talkin` folks you don`t want to associate with, and don`t pay to mess with. I don`t even get around em. They loyal to a fault for family, but I leave em be.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I have some mean folks in my background. I`m talkin` folks you don`t want to associate with, and don`t pay to mess with. I don`t even get around em. They loyal to a fault for family, but I leave em be.



Strictly based off of family names I have Irish and Scottish blood.  Scotts, oneal, and my last name.  
There is creek indian (from what I understand) coming in on both sides also


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Strictly based off of family names I have Irish and Scottish blood.  Scotts, oneal, and my last name.
> There is creek indian (from what I understand) coming in on both sides also





Creek Indian, as in Hitchiti, Apalachee, Yamacraw, or any of the other Muscogee septs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I always liked this one!



OMG! I thought of this song when I went to see Kracker.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Strictly based off of family names I have Irish and Scottish blood.  Scotts, oneal, and my last name.
> There is creek indian (from what I understand) coming in on both sides also



I've been told Irish , scottish and viking.

Mud = mutt


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Strictly based off of family names I have Irish and Scottish blood.  Scotts, oneal, and my last name.
> There is creek indian (from what I understand) coming in on both sides also





Nicodemus said:


> Creek Indian, as in Hitchiti, Apalachee, Yamacraw, or any of the other Muscogee septs?



Creek is a possibility on my Momma's side too, but no one has been able to prove or disprove it as of yet. Not sure about septs.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG! I thought of this song when I went to see Kracker.



RIP, kracker! 



mudracing101 said:


> I've been told Irish , scottish and viking.
> 
> Mud = mutt



'ere boy...come 'ere pooch!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I have some mean folks in my background. I`m talkin` folks you don`t want to associate with, and don`t pay to mess with. I don`t even get around em. They loyal to a fault for family, but I leave em be.



Sounds like we might got the same fambly tree


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Creek Indian, as in Hitchiti, Apalachee, Yamacraw, or any of the other Muscogee septs?



No clue..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

We all kin
Think my wife half african.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We all kin
> Think my wife half african.



which 1/2?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We may have to try that one!
> 
> We ended up at the Hibachi Buffet! It was good! I'm stuffed!
> 
> ...



WHAT?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just like riding a bike. My son plays the guitar among other musical instruments.
> 
> Way long time ago. I'm old.





You ain't old!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No clue..



Duh...we already knew dat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

hfh=no clue


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

hfh=clueless


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We all kin
> Think my wife half african.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We all kin
> Think my wife half african.




You aint right.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> which 1/2?


The....... you almost got me


Jeff C. said:


> WHAT?



She dont like mustard or tomato's. Crickett = just weird


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint right.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint right.



Dont tell her i said that, she's sensitive.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The....... you almost got me
> 
> 
> She dont like mustard or tomato's. Crickett = just weird



Yep & I like sugar in my grits!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep & I like sugar in my grits!


now that's just plain wrong...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep & I like sugar in my grits!



Wait, are you a yankee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep & I like sugar in my grits!



I can relate to that, I'll actually pour some syrup or honey in mine sometimes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait, are you a yankee?



She got all the symptoms don't see.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I can relate to that, I'll actually pour some syrup or honey in mine sometimes!





You a Cajun. Ya`ll like us webfoots, we eat everything.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Grits aint made for no stinkin SUGAR


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You a Cajun. Ya`ll like us webfoots, we eat everything.



Ain't much we cain't make taste good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

Got to go to town. I`m outa COFFEE.  

Later...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Possum innards r good you Dr'em up right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Got to go to town. I`m outa COFFEE.
> 
> Later...



That's dang near a mergency!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirdy mo minutes.


Yes, I'm a clock watcher. Would ya think any different


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I can relate to that, I'll actually pour some syrup or honey in mine sometimes!


shaking my head smiley


Nicodemus said:


> Got to go to town. I`m outa COFFEE.
> 
> Later...


Later


Jeff C. said:


> Possum innards r good you Dr'em up right!


closing my eyes shaking my head smiley


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> tirdy mo minutes.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a clock watcher. Would ya think any different



2 hr. 30 minutes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> shaking my head smiley
> 
> Later
> 
> closing my eyes shaking my head smiley





mudracing101 said:


> 2 hr. 30 minutes



You a clock watcher too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Where'd HFH go


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd HFH go



He's in the toilet, want to leave a message


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> shaking my head smiley
> 
> Later
> 
> closing my eyes shaking my head smiley



Got it from my Momma, born right across the road from here where I'm at. She _always_ had something sweet with her breakfast plate, whether it was syrup, honey, jelly, etc. If got mixed into the eggs, bacon, sausage, grits, etc., it didn't matter to her. I reckon I just sort of picked up on it as a kid and it never bothered me either.....we thought it was good. 

Now, if we had gravy on the biskits, there was no syrup, honey, or jelly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Get out of here Nitram


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got it from my Momma, born right across the road from here where I'm at. She _always_ had something sweet with her breakfast plate, whether it was syrup, honey, jelly, etc. If got mixed into the eggs, bacon, sausage, grits, etc., it didn't matter to her. I reckon I just sort of picked up on it as a kid and it never bothered me either.....we thought it was good.
> 
> Now, if we had gravy on the biskits, there was no syrup, honey, or jelly.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey yall.  Hey Mud?  Lock er down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm watchin the clock 2......bout passed my nap time!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

mud = jungle fever


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nitram the king , lock her down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2014)

Floper down


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Floper down


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

omg-ing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Start a new one Jeff C.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2014)

start a new one chiefo!  This one is flopped out.


----------

